# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Abril 2012



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2012 às 00:03)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## MSantos (1 Abr 2012 às 00:47)

A temperatura caiu brutalmente nas ultimas horas aqui em Bragança e está neste momento a nevar com grande intensidade, temperatura de -1ºC e neva com grandes flocos


----------



## MSantos (1 Abr 2012 às 00:50)

MSantos disse:


> A temperatura caiu brutalmente nas ultimas horas aqui em Bragança e está neste momento a nevar com grande intensidade, temperatura de -1ºC e neva com grandes flocos



Feliz dia das mentiras
Espero que não tenham levado a mal a brincadeira. 

Por aqui noite calma e sem vento, a estação da ESA-IPB regista 12.4ºC.


----------



## Z13 (1 Abr 2012 às 01:38)

MSantos disse:


> Feliz dia das mentiras
> Espero que não tenham levado a mal a brincadeira.




lol 

Hoje não vai ser fácil... mas na próxima semana vamos ter cota!

Podemos não ter precipitação, mas os dados estão a ser lançados!


----------



## Z13 (1 Abr 2012 às 01:39)

Aqui pela minha estação ainda registo *12,9ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Abr 2012 às 06:27)

Bom dia, por aqui não chove

*Temp. 5.7ºC
HR 97%
Pressão 1013 hPa 
Vento Nulo*


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Abr 2012 às 09:01)

À poucos minutos





*Temp. 8.4ºC
HR 91%
Pressão 1014 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Abr 2012 às 11:13)

Céu pouco nublado, ar muito abafado

*Temp. 20.2ºC
HR 39%
Pressão 1014 hPa
Vento 2.2 km/h de N*


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Abr 2012 às 12:42)

Estão a aparecer nuvens de trovoada, pode ser que chova lá para o fim da tarde :assobio:

*Temp 22.7ºC
HR 32%
Pressão 1013 hPa 
Vento 7.9 km/h de WNW*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2012 às 14:54)

Boa tarde .

Por aqui a manhã foi de sol e quente...as nuvens por cá continuam a vaguear ,algumas negras,ainda nada de chuva,com 19.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (1 Abr 2012 às 15:40)

Vai trovejando fraco por Viseu. Até agora, nada de chuva.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2012 às 15:54)

Boas,isto estava negro há bocado...pingou uns pingos grossos,deixou o carro em estado de ir para o banho ,e agora faz sol...muito,pelo sul continua negro,dessas,não espero nada,no horizonte,só se for as que estão pela Extramadura a norte de Caçeres em Espanha,ainda vai levar tempo,com 20.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Teles (1 Abr 2012 às 16:40)




----------



## ricardop120 (1 Abr 2012 às 17:01)

boas

sai de gouveia ao inicio da tarde, onde trovejava bastante, e caiu uma bela carga de agua... 

aqui em santa comba, só se ouve trovejar ao longe chuva é zero... 
estão 19.5ºC


----------



## DRC (1 Abr 2012 às 17:09)

Disseram-me há instantes que chovia muito no Sabugal.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Abr 2012 às 18:19)

disserem-me via msn que recomeçou a trovejar em gouveia... 

aqui em santa comba, continua na mesma... ceu muito nublado e trovoada ao longe, chuva nepia


----------



## AnDré (1 Abr 2012 às 18:51)

DRC disse:


> Disseram-me há instantes que chovia muito no Sabugal.



Das 16h às 17h:
18,5mm na EMA do Sabugal, Martim Rei.
5,8mm em Viseu (cidade).

Das 17h às 18h:
3,3mm em Moimenta da Beira.
2,5mm no Sabugal, Martim Rei.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2012 às 19:11)

Boas ,mais um dia,a marcar passos no seco ,nuvens não faltaram,mas nenhuma se abriu ,céu pouco nublado e vento fraco,com 17.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.4ºC / 21.9ºC.


----------



## ACalado (1 Abr 2012 às 19:19)

Por aqui acumulou 3.3mm derivado a uma pequena célula que passou por aqui mas coisa muito fraquinha


----------



## Serrano (1 Abr 2012 às 19:30)

Os últimos minutos do Covilhã - Oliveirense foram debaixo de uma trovoada bem interessante, com um pouco de granizo no período mais forte. Neste momento, estão 12ºC no Sarzedo e as nuvens vão diminuindo.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Abr 2012 às 19:46)

Confirmou-se a trovoada que passou a SE daqui, choveu pouco na altura, cerca de 0.3 mm, depois  de uma calmaria começou a chover com pouca intessidade e ainda chove, neste momento vamos com *3.0 mm* acumulados.

*Temp. 12.8ºC
HR 96%
Pressão 1012 hPa
Vento nulo *


----------



## Mjhb (1 Abr 2012 às 20:08)

Muito fraca tarde, com um aguaceiro que pouco rendeu senão 3,5mm


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Abr 2012 às 21:00)

Por Bragança continua a seca...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2012 às 21:29)

Boas,tudo calmo,no céu,muitas estrelas,com 13.3ºC e vento fraco de NNW.


----------



## Z13 (1 Abr 2012 às 22:04)

Por Bragança chegou a pingar... não molhou grande coisa mas deixou o aroma a chuva...!

Amanhã devemos ter mais sorte!

Extremos do dia: *7,9ºC  22,8ºC*

Neste momento *12,1ºC* e 48% de hr


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Abr 2012 às 05:34)

bom dia 

por aqui o dia chega com neblina, sem vento e com uma temperatura de 11.9ºC


----------



## Z13 (2 Abr 2012 às 11:18)

Bom dia,

o dia por Bragança começou um pouco mais fresco do que ontem, com mínima de *4,6ºC*.

Neste momento a temperatura vai subindo a bom ritmo, com *17,9ºC* à espera das trovoadas....


----------



## tiaguh7 (2 Abr 2012 às 14:20)

ontem, 20h00, aqui em Mirandela, zona do aeródromo, trovoada de uma intensidade poucas vezes vista e água que nunca mais acabava... para terem uma noção, as ruas ainda tinham bastante inclinação e mesmo assim os lençóis de água eram tão grandes que se abrisse a porta do carro a água entrava


----------



## Z13 (2 Abr 2012 às 15:15)

Aqui por Bragança caiu um pequeno aguaceiro que me permitiu registar o meu 1º milímetro das últimas semanas!!!! 

A temperatura caiu 4ºC... para já foi só isto... à espera de mais!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2012 às 15:24)

Boas,muito sol,nuvens,tudo ao largo...há,e de manhã houve queda de alguns pingos ,já me estava a esquecer ,com 20.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Norther (2 Abr 2012 às 16:20)

Pela Cova da Beira o céu esta muito escuro, vai chovendo em alguns locais e com trovoada, ja ouvi por cima de mim umas belas bombas e as imagens dizem tudo


----------



## Mjhb (2 Abr 2012 às 16:27)

Por Vila Chã de Sá o céu já ameaçava há uma meia hora, agora troveja algo forte, e chove pingas muitíssimo grossas, com granizo, mas sem intensidade.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Abr 2012 às 16:32)

Por agora, chuva forte com granizo e trovoada à mistura, há 2min


----------



## Mjhb (2 Abr 2012 às 16:38)

Continua o aguaceiro, com granizo forte e trovoada.


----------



## F_R (2 Abr 2012 às 17:13)

Deu agora na sic noticias e parece que aquilo para Viseu foi bem intenso


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Abr 2012 às 17:41)

*Temporal provoca inundações em Viseu*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/GzrJ0iKEnjg3mVJpFN2q"]Temporal provoca inundaÃ§Ãµes em Viseu - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


A chuva intensa provocou hoje estragos em Viseu. Há várias inundações pela cidade, o jornalista da SIC Emanuel Nunes faz o ponto de situação.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Abr 2012 às 17:44)

Pedro disse:


> Continua o aguaceiro, com granizo forte e trovoada.



Fotos do mau tempo não se arranjam ?


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Abr 2012 às 17:50)

*33,5 mm* ás 16h UTC em Viseu Cidade!


----------



## Geiras (2 Abr 2012 às 18:07)

Chuva e trovoada por Castelo Branco.


----------



## Agreste (2 Abr 2012 às 18:19)

Grande chuvada, mais de 30mm em 1 hora... Acendam-se os alarmes!


----------



## cm3pt (2 Abr 2012 às 18:40)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Temporal provoca inundações em Viseu*
> 
> 
> A chuva intensa provocou hoje estragos em Viseu. Há várias inundações pela cidade, o jornalista da SIC Emanuel Nunes faz o ponto de situação.




A imagem de radar do IM que dava uma macha mais intensa da precipitação,  ligeiramente a sul de Viseu foi tirada as 15h40 UTC ou seja as 16h40, hora  portuguesa (GMT +1). Pormenor curioso: há uma mancha mais intensa mais a Sul. No Google Earth vê-se perto de Tomar. Há aguem de Tomar que esteja no forum (ja agora, por curiosidade)??

NOTA: talvez o facto de o radar estar longe de Viseu faça com que a chuva pareça menos forte (33,5 mm numa hora é obra)


----------



## Geiras (2 Abr 2012 às 18:47)

Chuva torrencial acompanhada de rajadas de vento na Lousa em Castelo Branco!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2012 às 18:56)

Geiras disse:


> Chuva torrencial acompanhada de rajadas de vento na Lousa em Castelo Branco!!



Olá,ao lado ainda nada,muito escuro e trovoada seca ,estás com sorte .


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Abr 2012 às 20:11)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de nevoeiro ate por volta das 11h, dpois disso 
nuvens altas e premanentes celulas para os lados de viseu e tmbem na serra... 
por aqui, trovejou fraco (ao longe) mas com um aguaceiro moderado durante uns 15m

extremos: 11.3ºC de minima e 21.0ºC de maxima

pelas noticias aquilo em viseu foi forte


----------



## tiaguh7 (2 Abr 2012 às 20:11)

Depois do episódio do inicio da noite de ontem, hoje por volta das 18h00 mais uma valente carga de água acompanhada de uma boa trovoada. 

No sat24 é bem notório o desenvolvimento da célula por cima de Mirandela.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2012 às 20:25)

Boas,por aqui,acabou por não acontecer nada,nem um pingo ,ainda nublado,com 13.7ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 9.3ºC / 20.8ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Abr 2012 às 21:25)

SpiderVV disse:


> *33,5 mm* ás 16h UTC em Viseu Cidade!



Situação em Viseu.

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/h7dVQtIeiEFppq5ioT3v"]Uma hora de chuva forte provocou cheias em Viseu - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/83LzJmyh5vsAZP2ScbpS"]Bombeiros de Viseu receberam dezenas de pedidos de ajuda - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2012 às 22:01)

Boas,nublado com vento fraco de NNW,com 13.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Abr 2012 às 22:41)

Essa mancha acertou em cheio aqui Em Vila Chã. Foram 3 horas seguidas a chover, desde as 16:30 até às 17:30h foi sempre a dar muitíssimo forte com vento, trovoada e granizo.

O meu pluviómetro foi ao ar, assim como tudo o resto, foi desta que a estação se foi, mas ainda registou 42,7mm, portanto deve ter ficado lá por uns 50mm...


----------



## Mjhb (2 Abr 2012 às 22:50)

Depois da tempestade, continuou a chuva moderada a fraca até às 20:30h, e de vez a quando ainda vai 
chuviscando. Agora está é a formar nevoeiro algo intenso, mas muito à superfície. 
E cerca de metade da média já cá canta... Ao menos essa garantia me sirva... 

Tenho 3 vídeos e outras tantas fotos.Amanha vou postá-los cá!


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Abr 2012 às 05:31)

bom dia

por aqui, ceu encoberto por neblina e existe tambem algum nevoeiro sobre o rio... nao ha vento e sigo com 11.9ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Abr 2012 às 07:21)

Bom dia, ontem foi um dia com alguma chuva *7.0 mm*, vamos ver hoje se chove 

*Temp. 10.6ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1010 hPa
Vento de W com 1.4 km/h*


----------



## Mjhb (3 Abr 2012 às 09:29)

Bom dia.

O pluviómetro mandou uns sinais durante a noite, e voltou a pifar, mas a base dá-me 53,4mm para ontem..!

Hoje, acordou nublado e húmido, ainda não foi dar uma volta, mas penso que a água deve ter penetrado bem. Vamos a ver se hoje vem alguma coisa...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2012 às 13:13)

Bom dia.

Tudo calmo...céu muito nublado e vento fraco,com 15.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Abr 2012 às 14:32)

Boa tarde. 

Por cá continua o céu nublado e o vento fraco a moderado. Não espero, para hoje, mais chuva ou qualquer animação...


----------



## Mjhb (3 Abr 2012 às 17:08)

O céu continua nublado, agora com umas abertas a aparecer e o vento a acalmar.


----------



## AnDré (3 Abr 2012 às 17:13)

A webcam da estância de ski na serra da Estrela voltou ao activo, apesar da estância continuar temporariamente encerrada.

O cenário era o esperado:
Zero de elemento branco. 






Mas parece pouco faltar para finalmente a serra se pintar de branco "natural".
As previsões assim o indicam.


----------



## The-One-Divinal (3 Abr 2012 às 17:35)

AnDré disse:


> A webcam da estância de ski na serra da Estrela voltou ao activo, apesar da estância continuar temporariamente encerrada.
> 
> O cenário era o esperado:
> Zero de elemento branco.
> ...



Hoje, pela manha via-se elemento branco. No decorrer do dia a neve acabou por derreter!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2012 às 21:02)

Boas,tarde ainda de céu muito nublado,pelo fim da tarde,passou a limpo com aumento do vento e ar mais frio,a miníma da passada noite foi de 8.9ºC,até ao fim do período,baixa mais,com 10.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.9ºC / 16.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Abr 2012 às 21:56)

boas

por aquio o sol nem apareceu, durante todo o dia esteve sempre encoberto...
nao houve vento

extremos: 15.4ºC de maxima e 11.3ºC de minima

actuais: continua o ceu encoberto nao ha vento e sigo com 11.9ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Abr 2012 às 05:33)

bom dia

por aqui o dia começa como ontem, encoberto sem vento e sigo com 9.8ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Abr 2012 às 07:16)

Bom dia, depois de uma miragem de chuva ontem *0.2 mm*, 

*Temp. 9.0ºC
HR 97%
Pressão 1010 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## Z13 (4 Abr 2012 às 11:02)

Céu muito nublado pelo Nordeste Transmontano... 

Aqui por Bragança a mínima ficou em *7,5ºC* mas a temperatura actual não vai além dos *9,1ºC*...


----------



## Mjhb (4 Abr 2012 às 11:04)

Céu nublado, com abertas a ir aparecendo, e com tempo fresco.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Abr 2012 às 18:12)

boas

manha de muitas nuvens e de tarde ja quase nem as há... o vento sopra tipo nortada, moderado de oeste... 

extremos: 9.5ºC de maxima e 22.1ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu pouco nublado vento moderado e sigo com 17.6ºC


----------



## Z13 (4 Abr 2012 às 19:42)

Por Bragança ainda pingou qq coisa...

A temperatura variou entre os* 7,5ºC  13,2ºC*

Neste momento registo *9,5ºC*


----------



## AnDré (4 Abr 2012 às 22:54)

Das 19h às 20h, 4,4mm e 3,7ºC nas Penhas Douradas (1380m).

Talvez a neve tenha chegado aos pontos mais altos da serra da Estrela.

A partir de agora, e até domingo de Páscoa, estão reunidas as condições para que neve na Torre. Haja precipitação!


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Abr 2012 às 05:30)

bom dia

por aqui o dia começa com nevoeiro, sem vento e com uma temperatura de 7.7ºC...


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Abr 2012 às 06:30)

Bom dia

*Temp. 7.4ºC
HR 82%
Pressão 1010 hPa
Vento 5.0 km/h de W*


----------



## Mjhb (5 Abr 2012 às 09:00)

Bom dia.

Por cá, a manhã acordou fresca e húmida, com céu nublado e algum nevoeiro. O vento é fraco.

Ontem chegou a pingar, mas de certo não acumulou nada.


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Abr 2012 às 09:12)

Bom dia!
Por aqui no meu carro marca 3.5º e dá-me a sensação que por vezes se vislumbra água-neve!


----------



## F_R (5 Abr 2012 às 09:16)

Ouvi agora na rádio que está a nevar em Bragança


----------



## Mjhb (5 Abr 2012 às 09:20)

F_R disse:


> Ouvi agora na rádio que está a nevar em Bragança



Alguém confirma?


----------



## Z13 (5 Abr 2012 às 10:15)

Pedro disse:


> Alguém confirma?



Na cidade  não, agora nas serras (Nogueira e Montesinho) talvez...

De manhã a chuva vinha por períodos acompanhada de agua-neve...

Neste momento ainda chove fraco com *3,2ºC*


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Abr 2012 às 10:41)

Bom dia!

Mínima de *4.8ºC* às 07:14.

Neste momento *9.4ºC* e poucas nuvens.


----------



## rozzo (5 Abr 2012 às 12:12)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Abril 2012*

Onde está situada a estação de Vinhais? A que altitude?
Estando a precipitação pelo NE do país, e a estação com esta temperatura, ou está a nevar bem, ou está nevoeiro com temperatura negativa?
Pena não ter registo da precipitação...


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Abr 2012 às 12:15)

Na serra de Nogueira já há neve!


----------



## Teles (5 Abr 2012 às 13:08)

ferreira5 disse:


> Na serra de Nogueira já há neve!



Seria bestial se alguém consegui-se fotos


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Abr 2012 às 13:12)

Teles disse:


> Seria bestial se alguém consegui-se fotos



Pois era...se eu não trabalha-se já lá estava!


----------



## AnDré (5 Abr 2012 às 13:26)

Neva fraco na Gralheira, Montemuro:








Em Trancoso chove com 5,0ºC.

Na Torre, serra da Estrela, não há ainda vestígios de neve.

---------------

EDIT (13:36)

Céu a encobrir e a nevar agora com mais intensidade na Gralheira:


----------



## Agreste (5 Abr 2012 às 13:40)

Teremos de recuar alguns anos para apanhar um dia de neve em Abril.


----------



## rozzo (5 Abr 2012 às 13:45)

Pois André, pelas perspectivas dos modelos, e pelos meteogramas do GFS, essa região será das mais beneficiadas, mesmo no meio da acção entre convecção e ainda alguma retenção de frio. 
Provavelmente até terá mais neve e cotas mais baixas que mais a NE do país, até pela posição que vai tomar a bolsa de ar frio em altitude!

O mais promissor parece ser o serão de hoje...


----------



## AnDré (5 Abr 2012 às 14:16)

Agreste disse:


> Teremos de recuar alguns anos para apanhar um dia de neve em Abril.



Não muitos.

Em 2010 também nevou.

Em 2009, e já a meio do mês, também nevou.

E na Páscoa de 2008, embora tenham sido no final de Março, também nevou

Nota: A Gralheira fica a uma cota superior à de Várzea (uns 150m), por isso, por norma, quando neva em Várzea, já a Gralheira está coberta de neve.


----------



## Norther (5 Abr 2012 às 14:36)

na radio disseram que cai neve em chaves  alguém confirma


----------



## Mjhb (5 Abr 2012 às 14:39)

Agora não sei, mas dei há pouco uma reportagem na RTP sobre a neve em Chaves esta manhã!


----------



## Gerofil (5 Abr 2012 às 14:46)

Muita instabilidade agora pela Beira interior (Covilhã-Sabugal-Guarda):

SAT24

Radar IM

iMapWeather

AirMass (Eumetsat)


----------



## Gerofil (5 Abr 2012 às 15:01)

*Chaves vive o primeiro grande nevão do ano*:

_"Várias aldeias do concelho de Chaves acordaram na manhã desta quinta-feira com o primeiro nevão do ano. Nas aldeias transmontanas não se via neve em plena Primavera há mais de 20 anos."_

Reportagem RTP


----------



## Serrano (5 Abr 2012 às 15:13)

Brilha o sol na Covilhã, acompanhado por algumas nuvens, com a temperatura a subir para os 14ºC na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Ronny (5 Abr 2012 às 15:22)

Por aqui.. acabou de cair uma granizada.. que fez a temperatura descer dos 12º para os 9º..


----------



## Z13 (5 Abr 2012 às 16:11)

Depois de almoço dei um pulinho aqui a Nogueira, ver como andavam as modas. A acumulação não era nada de especial, mas deu para lhe sentir o cheiro!!!

Ao longe, Montesinho parecia mais composta... 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Veterano (5 Abr 2012 às 16:17)

Grandes imagens, Z13, amanhã conto estar aí para "cheirar" a neve!


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Abr 2012 às 16:17)

Z13 disse:


> Depois de almoço dei um pulinho aqui a Nogueira, ver como andavam as modas. A acumulação não era nada de especial, mas deu para lhe sentir o cheiro!!!
> 
> Ao longe, Montesinho parecia mais composta...
> 
> ...



Belas fotos...afinal a Páscoa trouxe algumas surpresas...nada que já não vá esporadicamente acontecendo...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Abr 2012 às 16:43)

Boa tarde,

Também em Paradela de Monforte, caem aguaceiros de neve mas sem acumulação... 

Tiro o chapeu ao IM a cota não anda longe dos 600m!


----------



## Norther (5 Abr 2012 às 17:10)

é verdade e vamos ver esta madrugada como vai ser ja que o GFS da cotas de 500 m


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Abr 2012 às 17:30)

boas

por aqui dia de muitas nuvens e com vento moderado desde o meio da tarde... 

agora esta uma bela celula a Nordeste daqui, penso que seja aquela que se encontra da parte de traz do caramulo... sio com 14.3ºC


----------



## cova beira (5 Abr 2012 às 18:23)

únicos modelos a colocar precipitação no interior centro esta madrugada são hirlam e gem, com a chegada da iso -30 durante a noite onde precipitar vai ser de neve a cotas  baixas para a época


----------



## ACalado (5 Abr 2012 às 18:27)

cova beira disse:


> únicos modelos a colocar precipitação no interior centro esta madrugada são hirlam e gem, com a chegada da iso -30 durante a noite onde precipitar vai ser de neve a cotas  baixas para a época



O ECMWF também coloca precipitação a minha duvida será a cota... vamos ver





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cova beira (5 Abr 2012 às 18:39)

a minha dúvida é mesmo a precipitação hoje durante todo o dia se caiu dois pingos na covilha foi muito apesar de estar previsto até bastante precipitação, 
para já os modelos estão a falhar, se no norte a cota ronda os 700 800 supostamente com iso -25 e a 850 hpa ligeiramente positiva, durante a noite a cota deveria descer.


----------



## dahon (5 Abr 2012 às 18:54)

Chove moderado por Viseu, vento também moderado e gelado de NW.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Abr 2012 às 19:07)

vejo tres celulas da minha casa... a Norte lá para a Zona de Viseu 

para a zona de Arganil serra do açor... 





a oeste


----------



## Mjhb (5 Abr 2012 às 20:21)

Por volta da hora a que o dahon postou, em Vila Chã esse aguaceiro trazia água-neve!

Por agora, vejo células a W e S, vamos ver o que virá aí...


----------



## Dan (5 Abr 2012 às 21:26)

Z13 disse:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Boas fotos 

Eu também apanhei bastante neve esta manhã, tanto do lado de Portugal como de Espanha, na viagem que fiz para Guimarães. Quando saí de Bragança, às 9h, já caía agua-neve na cidade, acima dos 800-900m nevava com intensidade e já acumulava aos 1000m.


----------



## batista (5 Abr 2012 às 21:45)

Confirmo neve na serra da freita, distrito de aveiro, sem muita acumulação, acima penso dos 900-1000 metros.


----------



## Trapalhadas (5 Abr 2012 às 22:16)

Na Freita já nevou e bem, um amigo meu de lá acabou de me confirmar com alguma fotos tiradas ao final da tarde, na zona do Marujal. Acumulou o suficiente para criar um belo manto branco


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Abr 2012 às 22:24)

Boa noite, por aqui choveu um pouco, *1.2mm*

*Temp. 4.8ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1011 hPa
Vento 2.9 km/h de S*


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Abr 2012 às 22:26)

Batista e Trapalhadas vocês não deviam estar a escrever no tópico Seguimento Meteorológico Litoral Norte é que a serra da freita e vila nova de gaia fazem parte dos distritos entitulados como litoral norte.

Obrigado e Boa Noite!!!


----------



## The-One-Divinal (5 Abr 2012 às 22:36)

Boa noite
Em relação à neve, aqui na zona da serra da Estrela esta a ser um fiasco!
Encontro-me no lado de Seia aproximadamente a 1000 metros de altitude e neve nem ao longe se avista..!! Praticamente 0,0mm de precipitação no dia de hoje.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2012 às 22:49)

Boas,por aqui se continua há espera que cái o tal precioso líquido ,continua-se a marcar passo no seco ,muitas nuvens...muitas nuvens...muitas nuvens e disso não passamos,até chateia ...já que não há  há ,com 6.2ºC e vento de WNW.

Dados de ontem 8.6ºC / 18.4ºC e 0.0mm.
Dados de hoje 5.7ºC / 16.4ºC e 0.0mm.


----------



## Norther (6 Abr 2012 às 00:04)

The-One-Divinal hoje pelo menos na Cova da beira lado sul nem uma pinga, espero que durante a noite venha algo, pelo menos parece que vem nebulosidade do Atlântico, a ver se chega algo aqui durante a madrugada




 


Na minha estação marca 4.5ºC com nublado
40% HR
Na estação do meteocovilha a 800m marca 2.2ºC


----------



## Hermano1x (6 Abr 2012 às 01:01)

Boa noite!!!

Aqui em vila real esta céu limpo estão 4ºc...
E esta um vento muito 


Mas hoje a tarde ja Nevou na serra do Marão, daqui da cidade já  dava para ver a serra branquinha!


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2012 às 02:45)

Gralheira, Montemuro:







Dá ideia que está tudo branco.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Abr 2012 às 05:34)

bom dia

noite calma por aqui, o dia começa com o ceu pouco nublado, sem vento e com 6.2ºC...


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Abr 2012 às 07:29)

Bom dia, aqui parece-me que há um pouco de geada, muito nevoeiro

*Temp. 2.7ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1010 hPa
Vento 2.2 km/h de E*


----------



## Norther (6 Abr 2012 às 07:32)

Parece que este ano a chuva não quer nada connosco, o dia de quinta feira e sexta de madrugada nem uma pinga, na nova actualização dos modelos dá precipitação a partir do meio da tarde, a ver vamos se chega algo.
Neste momento estão 2.8ºC a mínima esta noite foi de 1.9ºC bem fresquinha


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2012 às 07:42)

Gralheira:






Também ali faltou a precipitação. Valeu o aguaceiro ao final do dia.


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Abr 2012 às 08:42)

Por agora céu pouco nublado

Temp. 5.6ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1011 hPa
Vento 0.7 km/h de NE


----------



## Zoelae (6 Abr 2012 às 09:57)

Bom dia, aqui por Trás-Os-Montes, estão 3,0ºC e chove, tive uma Tª mínima de 1,7ºC.
Pouca sorte, não nevou aqui. Quando vinha de Porto ontem, até havia neve em Vilarandelo (Valpaços). Já próximo de casa, via-se a serra da Coroa cheia de neve. Vinhais com as temperaturas que tem tido, deve também estar cheia de neve, apesar de ter menor altitude.


----------



## Z13 (6 Abr 2012 às 10:09)

Bom dia!

Aqui por Bragança chove fraco... a temperatura está em *3,7ºC*

Presumo que aqui à volta esteja tudo branco tendo em conta a temperatura, mas o tecto de núvens está muito baixo e daqui do centro não se consegue ver nada... 

Mais logo confirmo


----------



## PedroNTSantos (6 Abr 2012 às 10:56)

Frio houve (0,7ºC de mínima), mas a precipitação não chegou...Já se sabe como é o nosso fado, se há precipitação não há frio e se há frio...falta a precipitação! Em resumo, falta sempre alguma coisa...


----------



## Z13 (6 Abr 2012 às 11:10)

Continua a chuva, 2 mm recolhidos e *3,7ºC*


----------



## Norther (6 Abr 2012 às 13:02)

caiu um breve aguaceiro juntamente com granizo a ver o que nos reserva a parte da tarde, neste momento estão 8ºC vento fraco de NW, 40% HR e 1004 hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Abr 2012 às 13:39)

Então pessoal da Guarda neva por aí e nada dizem ? Miséria


----------



## Norther (6 Abr 2012 às 13:45)

Começou a chover e a temperatura desceu rapidamente para os 6.2ºC
Mais daqui a pouco vou ate a serra ja trago umas fotos


----------



## cova beira (6 Abr 2012 às 13:54)

vim agora da covilha caia agua neve em algumas zonas que rondam os 600 metros estranha a temperatura do meteocovilha o meu carro marcava 4 graus na zona baixa da cidade


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2012 às 13:56)

Neva agora com muita intensidade na Torre, serra da Estrela.

Há 10 minutos não havia nem vestígios de neve.

Agora está assim: (webcam da estância de ski)


----------



## Fernando (6 Abr 2012 às 13:57)

Águaneve neste momento em Bragança


----------



## CidadeNeve (6 Abr 2012 às 13:59)

neva na parte alta da covilhã, pelo menos água neve. é o que dá para ver na camera do meteocovilhã...


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Abr 2012 às 14:00)

Guarda. Ao que parece vai nevando fraco desde manhã.


----------



## cova beira (6 Abr 2012 às 14:04)

se a precipitação tivesse chegado de madrugada aqui na zona a cota seria bem baixa


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2012 às 14:07)

Não foram mais do que 5 minutos de precipitação intensa, Torre.
Mas já dá para alegrar a vista.

Agora mesmo:





http://www.skiserradaestrela.com/index.php


----------



## boneli (6 Abr 2012 às 14:13)

Ligou-me um amigo a dizer que mem Vinhais está a nevar bastante...


----------



## ACalado (6 Abr 2012 às 14:15)

CidadeNeve disse:


> neva na parte alta da covilhã, pelo menos água neve. é o que dá para ver na camera do meteocovilhã...



A pouco caiu um aguaceiro mais forte que trazia um pouco de agua-neve mas nada de especial mais uma vez faltou a precipitação...


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Abr 2012 às 14:26)

Boa tarde, por aqui está o céu muito nublado, à pouco caíu granizo, o pluviómetro registou *0.5 mm*

Temp. 12.2ºC
HR 52%
Pressão 1011 hPa
Vento 13.0 km/h de W


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Abr 2012 às 14:40)

Boa tarde!

Vinhais continua a surpreender! 

-1ºC as 12h segundo o IM e com precipitação segundo o radar MeteoGalicia! 

Alguem sabe a que altitude se encontra a estação? Será no parque biológico?


----------



## Z13 (6 Abr 2012 às 15:13)

Aqui na cidade chove por agora, *3,6ºC* e *6mm* de precipitação, mas tenho relatos de um grande nevão em todo o Parque Natural de Montesinho, com estradas intransitáveis acima dos 900mts... daqui da cidade a visibilidade é nula.


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Abr 2012 às 15:24)

Boa Tarde!!!

Precisava de uma informação.
 Daqui a cerca de 1 hora eu vou passar sexta, sábado e domingo ás Termas de São Pedro do Sul e vou fazer o trajecto Espinho-Termas S.P. do Sul, pela A29 e pela A25 e precisava de saber se vou apanhar neve pelo caminho até ao meu destino, precisava de saber se durante a viagem poderei ver as serras á volta com neve ou não e também precisava de saber o tempo que se faz nas Termas de São Pedro do Sul.
Nota: Quando estiver na A25 vou chegar a uma altitude máxima de aproximadamente 520 metros.

Precisava desta informação o mais rapidamente possivel, pois já falta pouco para seguir viagem.

Obrigado


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Abr 2012 às 15:27)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boa Tarde!!!
> 
> Precisava de uma informação.
> Daqui a cerca de 1 hora eu vou passar sexta, sábado e domingo ás Termas de São Pedro do Sul e vou fazer o trajecto Espinho-Termas S.P. do Sul, pela A29 e pela A25 e precisava de saber se vou apanhar neve pelo caminho até ao meu destino, precisava de saber se durante a viagem poderei ver as serras á volta com neve ou não e também precisava de saber o tempo que se faz nas Termas de São Pedro do Sul.
> ...


 
Previsão IM


> Períodos de céu muito nublado.
> Aguaceiros, que poderão ser por vezes fortes e de granizo,
> e acompanhados de trovoada.
> Queda de neve *acima dos 600 metros, subindo gradualmente
> ...


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Abr 2012 às 15:31)

alguém em pode responder á minha pergunta se faz favor é que a informação que me responderam é copy-past do site do IM que já sabia á muito tempo?


----------



## Teles (6 Abr 2012 às 15:35)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boa Tarde!!!
> 
> Precisava de uma informação.
> Daqui a cerca de 1 hora eu vou passar sexta, sábado e domingo ás Termas de São Pedro do Sul e vou fazer o trajecto Espinho-Termas S.P. do Sul, pela A29 e pela A25 e precisava de saber se vou apanhar neve pelo caminho até ao meu destino, precisava de saber se durante a viagem poderei ver as serras á volta com neve ou não e também precisava de saber o tempo que se faz nas Termas de São Pedro do Sul.
> ...



É uma pergunta que ninguém te pode responder a não ser que seja vidente se isso fosse assim até gostava d saber os números do euro-milhões .
Tudo depende de muitos factores , se há nublosidade no local de como está a temperatura etc...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Abr 2012 às 15:37)

Miguel96 disse:


> alguém em pode responder á minha pergunta se faz favor é que a informação que me responderam é copy-past do site do IM que já sabia á muito tempo?



Em S. Pedro do Sul não está a chover e está céu nublado por nuvens altas.
Neve podes encontrar, mas duvido, visto que não tens grandes serras pelo caminho, a não ser aí perto do Carrapatelo, isso não sei.


----------



## iceworld (6 Abr 2012 às 15:38)

Miguel96 disse:


> alguém em pode responder á minha pergunta se faz favor é que a informação que me responderam é copy-past do site do IM que já sabia á muito tempo?



Faça uma boa viagem, e não se preocupe que neve não apanha. Quando muito um aguaceiro de água-neve.

Pode ver neve no caminho desde que as nuvens não lhe estraguem a visibilidade.


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Abr 2012 às 15:39)

Muito obrigado pessoal!!!!!!

Obrigado mesmo


----------



## Black_Heart (6 Abr 2012 às 16:08)

Boa tarde.
Encontro-me desde de manhã nas Penhas da Saúde. Por volta das 13h veio um aguaceiro forte que transformou a paisagem num manto branco  mas logo de seguida com o sol a aparecer, a neve derreteu rapidamente. Neste momento começou a nevar com moderada intensidade 
Mais tarde colocarei fotos


----------



## Paulo H (6 Abr 2012 às 16:10)

Aqui apenas caiu um aguaceiro de 3min por volta das 14h15 e uns pingos por volta das 15h30. Nota-se que a temperatura cai logo, mesmo com uns pingos, são gotas frias com vento a puxar.


----------



## snowboard (6 Abr 2012 às 16:17)

Pelas 13 nevava copiosamente na Serra da Nogueira, e já acumulava na estrada logo depois do cruzamento para a Srª da Serra....


----------



## Serrano (6 Abr 2012 às 16:24)

Depois de um inverno sem neve no Sarzedo, lá tivemos ontem e hoje alguns aguaceiros com o elemento branco, mas insuficientes para alterar a cor da paisagem. Agora reina o sol, com a temperatura a subir para 9ºC, depois de ter estado em 2.5ºC na altura em que mais nevava.


----------



## Paulo H (6 Abr 2012 às 17:59)

Por aqui chove fraco, desde há 15min.. Incrível 15min a chover!


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Abr 2012 às 18:05)

Cheguei aqui as Temas de São Pedro do Sul, enquanto viajava como não ia a conduzir verifiquei que as serras não apresentam qualquer vestigio de neve e só apanhei uma pequeno aguaceiro fraco de chuva quando entrei no no de Vouzela/Termas de S.P.S.
Cheguei ás termas ás 17:37h. 

Neste momento aqui em S.P.Sul está Céu Pouco Nublado algumas nuvens de chuva e sensação térmica desconfortável.
Temperatura: 13ºC
Vento Moderado


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Abr 2012 às 18:49)

boas

dia de ceu pouco nublado, da parte da manha, tornando-se muito nublado durant a tarde... caiu um unico aguaceiro que nem 5 minutos durou por volta das 14h... nao ha vento

5.0ºC foi a minima e 16.8ºC de maxima

actuais:  continua este tempo triste, ceu nublado sem vento e sigo com 12.4ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Abr 2012 às 20:06)

Boa tarde, por aqui trovejou uma vez e foi suficiente para fazer estragos 

*Temp. 6.9ºC
HR 96%
Pressão 1013 hPa
Vento 5.8 km/h de NE
Precipitação 5.2 mm*


----------



## Veterano (6 Abr 2012 às 20:15)

Imagens da Serra de Nogueira, por volta das 15 horas de hoje, a meia encosta (cerca dos 800 metros):


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Abr 2012 às 20:18)

Muito bom veterano


----------



## Norther (6 Abr 2012 às 20:48)

Black_Heart disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Encontro-me desde de manhã nas Penhas da Saúde. Por volta das 13h veio um aguaceiro forte que transformou a paisagem num manto branco  mas logo de seguida com o sol a aparecer, a neve derreteu rapidamente. Neste momento começou a nevar com moderada intensidade
> Mais tarde colocarei fotos




Eu já não apanhei essa intensa queda de neve e quando cheguei já não havia acumulação, mas reparei quando passava a Covilhã ainda havia acumulação ate aos 1200m, antigo Sanatório, mas via-se que era muito pouquinha e foi o tempo de subir e ja nada restava, mas já se aproximava outra célula, menos intensa e pareceu-me mais pequena, para descarregar, fui ate ao centro limpeza de neve.




 




 


A encosta da Torre já não se via e começava a nevar, decidi descer um pouco mais a baixo junto a barragem do Viriato.







 




 

Nas Penhas da Saúde 







 




 







A única acumulação desta queda de neve que foi entre as 16 e as 17h foi nas árvores


 


Ao cimo da encosta da Covilhã via-se uma nova célula a chegar a Serra







 




 


Serra da Gardunha sem neve


 


Cortina de chuva sobre a localidade Canhoso 


 


Para quem não sabe o antigo Sanatório ao cimo da encosta da Covilhã ja em reconstrução para uma Pousada 


 


A encosta da Torre como se vê o Cântaro magro e o Raso sem acumulação


----------



## Johnny (6 Abr 2012 às 20:49)

Tenho umas fotos fresquinhas de hj, em Montalegre...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Abr 2012 às 20:51)

Bonitas fotos por este tópico


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2012 às 20:57)

Boas .

Finalmente já houve  que fez despertar o pluviómetro...depois de algumas semanas de sono profundo ,neste momento céu limpo,depois de um dia com muitas nuvens,com 6.3ºC e vento fraco de NW.

Dados de hoje 2.2ºC / 13.9ºC e 1.6mm .


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (6 Abr 2012 às 21:18)

Excelentes fotos!!! Valha-nos.....voçês!!


----------



## Zoelae (6 Abr 2012 às 21:20)

Boa noite, extremos do dia, aqui pela minha aldeia:
Tº mín.: 1,7ºC
*Tª máx.:* 3,7ºC
Neste momento 2,7ºC.

Não estive cá a maior parte do dia, pelo que não posso confirmar se nevou cá, na viagem que fiz a Espanha, 2 km norte da aldeia a 890m altitue caía-água neve com 2ºC, quando passei a fronteira e comecei  a subir, por volta dos 900 m nevava com intensidade, a temperatura era já de 0ºC e havia acumulação, na Gudiña havia também acumulação. Verifiquei que em Portugal, havia acumulação na serra da Coroa e nas serras dos Pinheiros e Esculqueira (junto à fronteira).

Vinhais definitivamente, foi a capital da neve este fim de semana, beneficiou logo desde o primeiro dia, provavelmente com uma nuvem que trazia mais frio e bastante pricipitação, gerando acumulação de neve. A partir daí, a neve no solo, que arrefeceu aquela região, provavelmente definiu o resto do evento, e secundariamente de estar na vertente sul do planalto da Serra da Coroa, no sopé do alto da Ciradelha a 1021 metros de altitude e de mesmo a sul/sueste estar rodeada por montes que rondam os 950-1060m que são a continuação da serra da Nogueira.


----------



## Fernando (6 Abr 2012 às 21:39)

Veterano disse:


> Imagens da Serra de Nogueira, por volta das 15 horas de hoje, a meia encosta (cerca dos 800 metros):



Curioso, pela tua foto, na Serra da Nogueira havia muito mais acumulação que na Serra de Montesinho, que visitei hoje. Até aos 1000 metros apenas havia vestígios de neve, e no alto, junto à barragem havia sensivelmente a mesma camada que podemos ver na imagem que colocaste.

Esta foto foi tirada a cerca de 1300 metros na Serra de Montesinho, quando o vento soprava com muita intensidade e nevava moderado.


----------



## Norther (6 Abr 2012 às 21:51)

Agora céu com algumas nuvens com 6.5ºC
40%HR
1006 hpa
vento fraco de SW

O meu pluviometro não tem funcionado :-(


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2012 às 21:58)

Boas,tudo calmo em noite de lua grande  e fria,com 5.5ºC.


----------



## Veterano (6 Abr 2012 às 22:52)

Um belo contraste transmontano!


----------



## Teles (6 Abr 2012 às 22:57)

Que maravilha de paisagem toda branca e essa fogueira acolhedora  sabe mesmo bem


----------



## João Pedro (6 Abr 2012 às 23:37)

Excelentes imagens!  Que inveja! 

Alegra-me ver as obras de reconversão do sanatório tão avançadas! Até que enfim!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (7 Abr 2012 às 00:08)

Veterano disse:


> Imagens da Serra de Nogueira, por volta das 15 horas de hoje, a meia encosta (cerca dos 800 metros):



Parabéns Veterano pelas bonitas imagens (o tão desejado elemento branco fica mesmo bem nessas fotos!!!). É realmente um verdadeiro encanto ver neve nessa serra mas também nas restantes....É a magia gratuita da natureza...


----------



## Fil (7 Abr 2012 às 02:42)

Belas fotos da neve! 

Aqui neste momento chove e de vez em quando dá para ver uns flocos dispersos no meio da chuva. A temperatura é de 2,6ºC a descer lentamente.


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Abr 2012 às 07:44)

Bom dia, por aqui muito nevoeiro neste momento

*Temp. 3.4ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1015 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Abr 2012 às 08:45)

Continua o nevoeiro 

*Temp. 5.3ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1015 hPa
Vento nulo *


----------



## Z13 (7 Abr 2012 às 10:08)

Bom dia!

Excelentes fotos da neve Veterano e Fernando, provavelmente no último evento da época...

Ontem tive compromissos inadiáveis e não pude observar _in loco_ o elemento branco.

Durante a noite registei apenas um aguaceiro de *1mm* e uma mínima de *2,4ºC*.

Por agora o céu vai estando nublado com *6,9ºC* e bastante vento que  contribui para uma sensação térmica de bastante frio..


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Abr 2012 às 12:47)

Boa tarde, céu muito nublado

*Temp. 13.8ºC
HR 67%
Pressão 1017 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## Norther (7 Abr 2012 às 13:41)

Boas tardes estão 11.6ºC com céu nublado
38% HR
1010hpa
vento fraco de NW


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2012 às 20:17)

Boas,pela manhã ainda foi de céu limpo e fria...com o passar da manhã o céu entrou em aumento de nuvens até ficar muito nublado,e por cá ainda se mantêm muito nublado,hoje,com a fartura de chuva que caiu ontem,hoje não houve pinga ,...como a terra ficou seca na mesma,lá tive que fazer mais uma rega no meu quintal ,com 12.5ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 2.8ºC / 16.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Abr 2012 às 22:31)

boas

tudo calmo por gouveia, com o ceu encoberto sem vento e sigo com 8.1ºC


----------



## Veterano (7 Abr 2012 às 22:56)

Vista da Serra de Nogueira, a partir da aldeia de Celas, com a sua Procissão, ontem à tarde.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2012 às 23:12)

Boas,por aqui o céu já virou a limpo,com 9.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Abr 2012 às 10:10)

Boa Páscoa para todos, depois de uma minima de *0.7ºC*, segue com céu limpo

*Temp. 13.7ºC
HR 59%
Pressão 1020 hPa
Vento 1.4 km/h de SW*


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Abr 2012 às 12:58)

boas

por Gouveia a manha foi de ceu limpo... e sem vento 

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e sigo com uns supreendentes 17.4ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Abr 2012 às 14:18)

Boa tarde, por aqui está calor 22.7ºC  céu limpo e vento de N 2.2 km/h


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Abr 2012 às 00:07)

boas

tarde quente por Gouveia, com o ceu pouco nublado... 
extremos: 4.2ºC de minima e 22.1ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo sem vento e sigo com 10.5ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Abr 2012 às 06:35)

Bom dia, céu limpo

*Temp. 1.9ºC
HR 98%
Pressão 1017 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Abr 2012 às 07:08)

Por agora,

*Temp. 1.8ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1017 hPa
Vento nulo *


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2012 às 14:03)

Boa tarde .

Ontem e hoje voltamos ao céu limpo e subida na temperatura máxima...hoje ainda mais ,com 23.2ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 5.6ºC / 22.1ºC.

Por casa,voltamos há rotina normal ,depois de alguns dias,casa cheia .


----------



## Gerofil (9 Abr 2012 às 16:35)

O SAT24 mostra um aumento de nebulosidade na área da Serra da Estrela, pelo que poderão ocorrer aguaceiros nas áreas mais elevadas, progredindo para a região da Guarda ...


----------



## Brigantia (9 Abr 2012 às 18:57)

Zoelae disse:


> Boa noite, extremos do dia, aqui pela minha aldeia:
> Tº mín.: 1,7ºC
> *Tª máx.:* 3,7ºC
> Neste momento 2,7ºC.
> ...




Boas, 
Só agora pude vir à net, por isso não pude relatar e confirmar o que aqui já foi dito relativamente ao evento do dia 6.

Grandes registos os aqui colocados.

Bem, mas na Sexta passei por uma bela e fria aventura.
Na viagem para Bragança, por Espanha, como ultimamente tem sido normal, os últimos cerca de 40 Km da A52 - Autovía de las Rías Bajas - foram sobre neve intensa. 







Quando virei para Portugal mas ainda em Espanha a situação complicou-se, nevava intensamente.












Apesar de a acumulação ainda não ser demasiado grande, rapidamente se tornou impossível subir (as correntes tinham ficado em Braga…enfim).







Tive de regressar, já com muita dificuldade à aldeia de Hermisende (ainda em Espanha) onde ficamos retidos perto de 2 horas. Por volta das 14:00 horas portuguesas já quase não nevava e segundo a Guarda Civil de Lubian era possível regressar à A52 que se mantinha transitável devido à intervenção da protecção civil local. Fizemo-nos então ao caminho, mas à saída da aldeia verificamos que a estrada, na direção de Portugal, já apresentava muito menos neve, e como bons portugueses lá fomos tentar mais uma vez. Mas 2/3 km mais à frente verificamos que estava um carro português atravessado e à espera de ajuda e mais sete carros com enormes dificuldades.







 Demos novamente a volta, com bastante dificuldade, e regressamos à A52 onde se circulava sem grande dificuldade apesar do belo cenário. Que grande nevão…






Depois e porque nos informaram que pelo lado da Puebla de Sanabria havia muito menos neve lá fomos dar essa volta e tentar entrar em Portugal por Rio de Onor onde não havia neve.







No dia seguinte foi dia de ir novamente ter com a neve, um amante da neve não resiste vê-la a poucos Kms.
Esta serra (penso ser  a Sierra da Gamoneda com altitude máxima  a rondar os 1700 m) ainda apresentava este cenário.






Veterano, esta Páscoa merecia uma caminhada numa destas serras...


----------



## MSantos (9 Abr 2012 às 19:09)

Grande aventura Brigantia, não houve neve no Inverno há agora em plena Primavera


----------



## DRC (9 Abr 2012 às 19:14)

À excepção de Domingo de Páscoa, desde quarta-feira os dias foram frios no Sabugal, com neve nalguns locais e queda de granizo.


----------



## Dan (9 Abr 2012 às 19:23)

Brigantia disse:


> Bem, mas na Quinta passei por uma bela e fria aventura.
> Na viagem para Bragança, por Espanha, como ultimamente tem sido normal, os últimos cerca de 40 Km da A52 - Autovía de las Rías Bajas - foram sobre neve intensa.



Grande aventura 

Eu também passei nessas estradas na quinta-feira de manhã, dia 5, mas no sentido inverso. Apesar da nevar com intensidade, não tive problemas de maior, talvez por ter passado antes das coisas se complicarem.


----------



## Brigantia (9 Abr 2012 às 19:28)

Dan disse:


> Grande aventura
> 
> Eu também passei nessas estradas na quinta-feira de manhã, dia 5, mas no sentido inverso. Apesar da nevar com intensidade, não tive problemas de maior, talvez por ter passado antes das coisas se complicarem.



Dan foi na Sexta, por lapso apesar de ter indicado o dia certo (dia 6) indiquei erradamente o dia da semana. Isto passou-se tudo sexta. Já corrigi


----------



## Dan (9 Abr 2012 às 19:40)

Brigantia disse:


> Dan foi na Sexta, por lapso apesar de ter indicado o dia certo (dia 6) indiquei erradamente o dia da semana. Isto passou-se tudo sexta. Já corrigi



Eu apanhei neve na quinta-feira, mas nunca impediu a circulação.


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Abr 2012 às 19:42)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas,
> Só agora pude vir à net, por isso não pude relatar e confirmar o que aqui já foi dito relativamente ao evento do dia 6.
> 
> Grandes registos os aqui colocados.
> ...



Belo relato e bela aventura!


----------



## Veterano (9 Abr 2012 às 19:52)

Brigantia disse:


> Veterano, esta Páscoa merecia uma caminhada numa destas serras...



  Boa ideia Brigantia, infelizmente esta Páscoa só deu para "cheirar" a neve na Nogueira, os folares e os cabritos tomaram o resto do tempo.

  Já sabia da tua aventura pelo Z13, também retido, mas no seu posto de trabalho!

  Enfim, conto deslocar-me a Bragança com mais frequência, a neve ainda irá regressar, nesta Primavera a modos que invernal.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2012 às 19:57)

Boas,a partir das 15h o céu ficou muito nublado...assim de repentemente ...com subida de temperatura,neste momento ainda muitas nuvens,o vento estêve de SSW,agora virou para WNW,com 20.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.0ºC / 24.7ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Abr 2012 às 20:19)

Boas, por aqui algumas nuvens

*Temp. 16.8ºC
HR 46%
Pressão 1011 hPa 
Vento 2.9 km/h de N*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2012 às 23:13)

Boas,há bocado uma nuvem mais fechada,deixou cair alguns pingos,neste momento céu pouco nublado,com 16.0ºC e vento de NW.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Abr 2012 às 23:51)

boas 

em Gouveia o dia foi de ceu nublado apenas durante a tarde... esteve algum calor e o vento tambem soprou fraco durante a tarde... 

extremos: 7.5ºC de minima e 22.6ºC de maxima

actuais (SCDão): ceu encoberto, vento fraco e sigo com 11.7ºC


----------



## Norther (10 Abr 2012 às 01:08)

Boas noites a pouco caiu um aguaceiro com 14ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Abr 2012 às 07:13)

Bom dia, céu muito nublado, pode ser que 

*Temp. 10.8ºC
HR 81%
Pressão 1030 hPa
Vento 3.6 km/h de W*


----------



## Dan (10 Abr 2012 às 09:23)

Bom dia

Chuva fraca e 8,7ºC. 

Mínima de 7,5ºC.


----------



## Dan (10 Abr 2012 às 10:18)

9,1ºC e chove agora com mais intensidade.


----------



## Z13 (10 Abr 2012 às 11:09)

Por Bragança chuva, vento e *10,3ºC*

A mínima desta manhã foi de *6,7ºC*


----------



## dahon (10 Abr 2012 às 11:11)

Chove moderado por Viseu.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Abr 2012 às 12:00)

boas 

por aqui a manha esta a ser de chuvinha, cpm vento fraco a mistura... 
sigo com 13.8ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Abr 2012 às 12:24)

Céu nublado e chuva fraca. 

Temperatura nos *11.1ºC* e HR nos *99%*.

Precipitação: *1.5 mm*.

Temperatura mínima: *8.8ºC* (02:45).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2012 às 14:47)

Boa tarde .

Por aqui,muitas nuvens e um vento todo maluco de WSW ...chuva,só uns pingos de vez em quando ,com 15.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2012 às 15:07)

Já chove...pela imagem do radar do IM não engana...é com o algodâo,não se deixa enganar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2012 às 15:42)

Só rendeu 0.8mm ...com este vendaval e as nuvens em alta velocidade ,nem têm tempo de deixar cair a chuva ,a temperatura caiu para os 12.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2012 às 19:08)

Boas,por aqui o céu têm vindo a ficar limpo...até ao momento,o vento continua moderado com rajadas de NW,com 13.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.8ºC / 15.8ºC e 0.8mm.


----------



## Norther (10 Abr 2012 às 20:41)

boas noites por aqui céu com algumas nuvens e 9.4ºC
32%HR
vento moderado NW
1008hpa

vento 13.7km com rajada máxima 36km


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2012 às 22:05)

Boas,céu com poucas nuvens...o vento,desde as 20h,ficou mais fraco de WNW,com 9.9ºC.


----------



## Z13 (10 Abr 2012 às 22:08)

Extremos do dia: *6,2ºC* (actual) * 13,2ºC*

Rajada máxima: *37,5km/h*

Precipitação: *2mm*


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Abr 2012 às 00:57)

boas

tarde de ceu pouco nublado, mas sem aguaceiros, com o vento a soprar moderado ate ao inicio da noite... 


actuais: ceu nublado sem vento e sigo com 9.9ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Abr 2012 às 07:26)

Bom dia, ontem ainda cairam *4.0 mm* de 

*Temp. 8.3ºC
HR 97%
Pressão 1017 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Abr 2012 às 13:53)

boas

manha calma, mas com o ceu encoberto... o vento sopra fraco de vez em quando... 7.5ºC foi a minima do dia

actuais: ceu encoberto sem vento no momento e sigo com 16.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2012 às 15:03)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui,ainda não passei do céu muito nublado ...vento moderado de WNW,com 14.7ºC.


----------



## Serrano (11 Abr 2012 às 15:13)

Céu muito nublado na Covilhã, com 14ºC na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Z13 (11 Abr 2012 às 15:25)

Por cá o céu está muito escuro, mas a chuva é pouca!

Muito vento e muito frio. 

A mínima foi de *5,3ºC* e actualmente ainda só vamos em *8,9ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Abr 2012 às 19:41)

Boa tarde, por aqui começa a  parece prometedor

*Temp. 12.5ºC
HR 65%
Pressão 1013 hPa
Vento 5.0 km/h de W*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2012 às 22:06)

Boas,continua o céu muito nublado,para deixar cair pelas 21h uns aguaceiros de cinco minutos,os primeiros do dia,só molhou a estrada ...isto está muito fraquinho ,com 10.8ºC e vento de WNW.

Dados de hoje 5.9ºC / 15.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2012 às 23:33)

Boas,neste momento com céu limpo,com 9.6ºC e algum vento.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Abr 2012 às 01:01)

boas

tarde de muitas nuvens e com o vento de vez em quando a soprar fraco... 
cairam aguaceiros fracos desde as 22h... 
16.5ºC foi a maxima do dia

actuais: chuva fraca sem vento e sigo com 10.8ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Abr 2012 às 07:12)

Bom dia, choveu só *0.7 mm

Temp. 9.7ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1010 hPa
Vento 3.6 km/h de W*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2012 às 14:00)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui,céu muito nublado desde de manhã,o sol vai aparecendo ,por agora,e mais nada se passa ,com 16.2ºC e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Abr 2012 às 14:52)

boas

manha de muitas nuvens, mas nao passou disso... nao houve vento durante a manha... 9.9ºC foi a minima do dia... 

actuais: ceu nublado o vento sopra agora fraco e sifo com 16.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2012 às 15:16)

Boas,muitas nuvens com boas abertas ,com 17.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2012 às 17:26)

Boas,o vento por aqui passou a forte com rajadas ...muito sol e muitas nuvens ao largo ,com 16.9ºC com uma rajada de 45km/h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2012 às 19:27)

Boas,o céu já vai ficando limpo,o vento continua com rajadas de NWN,com 14.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.0ºC / 18.4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Abr 2012 às 19:49)

Boas, hoje teimou em não chover, uns miseros *0.7 mm* durante a noite 

*Temp. 12.7ºC
HR 63%
Pressão 1011 hPa
Vento 11.5 km/h de NW*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2012 às 22:02)

Boas,vento continua forte de NW,na rua a sensação é de ...com céu limpo e 10.4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Abr 2012 às 07:23)

Bom dia, muito  , algumas nuvens

*Temp 0.7ºC
HR 97%
Pressão 1016 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2012 às 11:29)

Bom dia.

Pela manhã foi de céu limpo e algum fresco...neste momento,já muitas nuvens e o vento a ficar moderado de WNW,com 14ºC.

Antes que ela  chegue,vou cortar a relva do jardim,será desta .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2012 às 13:14)

Boas,relvinha cortada ,agora,só falta a ...essa que está mais complicada em chegar ,o céu vai ficando com muitas nuvens,o vento continua moderado,com 15.2ºC.


----------



## Norther (13 Abr 2012 às 14:32)

Pela Cova da Beira já


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Abr 2012 às 15:04)

boas 

manha de muitas nuvens por estes lados, o vento sopra fraco... 7.4ºC foi a minima do dia

actuais: ceu muito nublado vento fraco e sigo com 14.4ºC


----------



## Z13 (13 Abr 2012 às 16:01)

Por Bragança céu muito nublado, alguns chuviscos e *8,6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2012 às 16:33)

Boas,por aqui,alguns pingos puxados pelo vento,o céu vai ficando nublado,espremos .


----------



## camrov8 (13 Abr 2012 às 17:28)

por cá chove a rodos parece inverno


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2012 às 21:37)

Boas ,nada,nublado e mais nublado .com 10.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.7ºC / 15.9ºC.


----------



## MSantos (13 Abr 2012 às 23:37)

Boa noite

Vai chovendo fraco em Bragança, cada mm de chuva que cair esta noite e durante o dia de amanhã é precioso para esta região sequiosa 

A estação da ESA-IPB regista 6.6ºC e 0.8mm de preciptação


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Abr 2012 às 00:39)

boas

por aqui a atrde foi de ceu muito nublado... a chuva chegou por volta das 20h. desde entao tem estado em regime de aguaceiros com algum vento fraco a mistura... 16.9ºC foi a maxima do dia... 

actuais: chuva vento fraco e sigo com 10.0ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Abr 2012 às 06:54)

Bom dia, depois de *2.2 mm* de ontem, esta noite esteve quase sempre a chover e temos acumulado *19.2 mm* da meia-noite até agora 

*Temp. 9.3ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1011 hPa
Vento 4.3 km/h de W*


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Abr 2012 às 09:23)

Alguns aguaceiros

*Temp. 9.4ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1013 hPa
Vento 3.6 km/h de W
Precipitação 20.7 mm*


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Abr 2012 às 10:36)

Continuam os aguaceiros

*Temp. 10.2ºC
HR 97%
Pressão 1013 hPa
Vento 10.8 km/h de NE
Precipitação 22.2 mm *


----------



## Z13 (14 Abr 2012 às 10:59)

Bom dia,

por Bragança tivemos uma boa rega esta noite  com *7mm* recolhidos.

A mínima foi de *4,4ºC* e esteve sempre muito vento, com a rajada máxima nos *42km/h*

Neste momento está sol, com céu parcialmente nublado e *9,2ºC*


----------



## AnDré (14 Abr 2012 às 11:07)

Estradas de acesso à Torre cortadas!







A estação de Manteigas foi a que mais precipitação acumulou na região:
48mm desde as 0h!

24mm em Loriga e 10mm na Covilhã.

Só por curiosidade, penso que esta temporada as estradas de acesso à Torre só estiveram encerradas na madrugada/manhã do dia 15 de Janeiro e no dia 25 de Outubro. O que só demonstra o quanto o inverno foi fraco no que toca à neve.


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Abr 2012 às 12:17)

Boas, continuam os aguaceiros

*Temp. 10.4ºC
HR 93%
Pressão 1014 hPa
Vento 19.4 km/h de N
Precipitação 24.7 mm *


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Abr 2012 às 13:58)

Boas Tardes!

Neste momento o céu apresenta algumas abertas e a temperatura está nos *10.6ºC*.

A precipitação registada nas últimas 24h foi de *14.7 mm*.


----------



## Serrano (14 Abr 2012 às 15:26)

Tempo de aguaceiros no Sarzedo, mas quase sempre fracos, sendo acompanhados por muito vento, o que torna mais frios os 8ºC marcados pelo termómetro.


----------



## Zoelae (14 Abr 2012 às 15:39)

Tenho a informação de que nevou na serra da Coroa (1273m), concelho de Vinhais.


----------



## AnDré (14 Abr 2012 às 15:51)

Granizada em Manteigas, que segue com 56mm acumulados desde as 0h.
E 4,6ºC de momento lá.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Abr 2012 às 16:17)

AnDré disse:


> Granizada em Manteigas, que segue com 56mm acumulados desde as 0h.
> E 4,6ºC de momento lá.


Com essas condições, com entrada de noroeste, com mais células a caminho (pelo menos no radar aparentam seguir esse caminho), temos a nevada da época pela Estrela. Na zona superior de Manteigas, nas Penhas Douradas, o cenário já deve estar BRANCO e com uma camada interessante.
Pelas 14h estava 1ºC nas Penhas e com precipitação. Com a previsível queda da temperatura o cenário é prometedor, embora mais logo a precipitação deva ser escassa.
Na Torre amanhã as pistas deverão estar abertas - possivelmente a 1ª vez desde Outubro em que a neve abunda em todas as pistas.


----------



## AnDré (14 Abr 2012 às 17:56)

Aristocrata disse:


> Com essas condições, com entrada de noroeste, com mais células a caminho (pelo menos no radar aparentam seguir esse caminho), temos a nevada da época pela Estrela. Na zona superior de Manteigas, nas Penhas Douradas, o cenário já deve estar BRANCO e com uma camada interessante.
> Pelas 14h estava 1ºC nas Penhas e com precipitação. Com a previsível queda da temperatura o cenário é prometedor, embora mais logo a precipitação deva ser escassa.
> Na Torre amanhã as pistas deverão estar abertas - possivelmente a 1ª vez desde Outubro em que a neve abunda em todas as pistas.



Realmente, parece ter sido preciso chegar a meio de Abril para o alto da serra ter uma camada de neve decente. E tudo indica que sim.
Manteigas segue com *65mm* acumulados hoje. Sensivelmente o mesmo que a EMA das P.Douradas e a estação do IM em Manteigas.

As pistas, da estância de ski, encerradas temporariamente desde 28 de Março devido à ausencia de neve, estão agora brancas.
Há instantes, e numa altura em que o nevoeiro era um pouco menos denso:











Também era possível ver a placa informativa de madeira a abanar de forma algo violenta. Faço ideia o vento a que está a ser sujeita...


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Abr 2012 às 18:07)

Boa tarde, algumas abertas e muito vento

*Temp 11.4ºC
HR 70%
Pressão 1014 hPa
Vento 26.6 km/h de NW
Precipitação 26.6 mm*


----------



## AnDré (14 Abr 2012 às 18:10)

Imagens recolhidas a partir da webcam da estância de ski na Torre, Serra da Estrela:
















Fonte: skiserradaestrela.com


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2012 às 18:39)

Boas,a pouca chuva que chegou cá,veio pela calada da noite...para não se deixar ver ,quando havia de ser dez vezes mais ,com este vento maluco,depressa seca tudo ...muitas nuvens,com 11.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.9ºC / 14.2ºC e então uns miseros 7.2mm .


----------



## MSantos (14 Abr 2012 às 19:31)

Z13 disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> por Bragança tivemos uma boa rega esta noite  com *7mm* recolhidos.
> 
> ...



Esperava um pouco mais de precipitação em Bragança, estava com esperança de alguma coisa a rondar os 15mm...

Por agora céu com algumas nuvens e 8.3ºC na estação da ESA-IPB


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2012 às 19:52)

Boas,por aqui,ainda passou uma nuvem mais carregada de raspão ,deixou cair mais uns aguceiros puxados pelo vento forte,dei uma soma de 0.2mm,o vento continua forte e ,com 10.0ºC.


----------



## AnDré (14 Abr 2012 às 20:01)

Neva na Gralheira, Montemuro.
Embora esteja com dificuldade em pegar, uma vez que está tudo molhado.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (14 Abr 2012 às 20:37)

AnDré disse:


> Neva na Gralheira, Montemuro.
> Embora esteja com dificuldade em pegar, uma vez que está tudo molhado.



Por isso, a uns 1100m....a descer


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Abr 2012 às 21:06)

Boas, continua o vento

*Temp 8.5ºC
HR 84%
Pressão 1016 hPa
Vento 10.1 km/h de W
Precipitação 26.6 mm *


----------



## amarusp (14 Abr 2012 às 22:10)

Em Loriga 36 mm acumulados, 2,9 º de temperatura atual.


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Abr 2012 às 22:20)

Relato de dia com grande acumulado no norte da Estrela também...reposta alguma normalidade...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2012 às 00:03)

Boas,céu limpo com o vento a ficar novamente maluco...até faz abanar a barraca ,a temperatura desceu até aos 6.9ºC com o vento mais calmo,agora 8.3ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Abr 2012 às 08:08)

Boas, nevoeiro e muito 

*Temp. 2.4ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1019 hPa
Vento 2.9 km/h de W*


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Abr 2012 às 09:29)

Céu pouco nublado

*Temp. 10.1ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1022 hPa
Vento 2.2 km/h de ENE*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2012 às 12:04)

Bom dia.

Noite fria e algum vento de NNW...pela manhã céu limpo,já com aumento de algumas nuvens a querer a tapar o sol ,de vez em quando,com 13.8ºC.


----------



## panda (15 Abr 2012 às 12:14)

bom dia 
temperatura actual | *10.2ºC*
precipitação acumulada ontem *11.2mm* e hoje *0.5mm*
céu com alguma nebulosidade


----------



## Dan (15 Abr 2012 às 12:27)

Bom dia

Por aqui vento, alguns pequenos cumulus e 8,2ºC.


----------



## AnDré (15 Abr 2012 às 13:10)

Nevão do ano na Serra da Estrela.
Foi preciso chegar a meio de Abril para termos um cenário assim:










Fonte:http://www.skiserradaestrela.com/index.php

Precipitação acumulada ontem pelas estação do IM na Serra da Estrela:
82,1mm - Manteigas
64,4mm - P.Douradas


----------



## Norther (15 Abr 2012 às 14:14)

É verdade AnDré eu estou ca passar o fim de semana e está um belo camadão acima dos 1600m, o nevão do ano.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2012 às 16:13)

Boas,por aqui,continua um vento todo maluco ,muitas nuvens com o sol a passar entre elas...nuvens ,com 15.0ºC.

Visto daqui,a Estrela,está com uma boa camada .


----------



## Serrano (15 Abr 2012 às 16:31)

Cai um pequeno aguaceiro com algum granizo no Sarzedo, registando-se uma temperatura de 9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2012 às 18:35)

Boas,céu limpo pela zona,e muitas nuvens para o interior da PI,o vento continua doido  de NNW,com 14.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.8ºC / 16.6ºC.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (15 Abr 2012 às 20:13)

A Serra da Estrela, hoje, vista de Unhais-da-Serra, no concelho da Covilhã. 








(Fotografia retirada daqui: http://www.facebook.com/serradaestrela)


----------



## Zoelae (15 Abr 2012 às 20:24)

Esta tarde parece que ainda cairam um flocos de neve na minha aldeia, seguidos de algum granizo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2012 às 21:56)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> A Serra da Estrela, hoje, vista de Unhais-da-Serra, no concelho da Covilhã.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas,hora e está o que é belo ,onde também cheguei presenciar ao vivo,centenas e centenas de vezes essas belas paisagens nessas zonas,quando ainda estava no activo,onde cheguei andar semanas e mêses por lá deslocado em serviço,e nessa altura os invernos eram mesmo há inverno .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2012 às 22:04)

Boas,o vento neste momento mais calmo ,céu limpo com 10.5ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Abr 2012 às 23:12)

Boa noite

Hoje dei um "salto" ao Talegre ou Talefe, com os seus 1382 mts, na Serra de Montemuro.
Não avistei nenhuma neve mas sim granizo acumulado nas zonas abrigadas a norte:




Muito vento, bastante sol e por vezes...neve. Flocos de neve minúsculos dispersos em aguaceiros fracos e que vinham quase na horizontal. Era o que se  chama de *neve em grãos*:




Ao longe avistei a Serra da Estrela (Montes Hermínios como gostaria que se chamassem...) com neve mas com uma capa de nuvens constante que dificilmente deixava ver o manto branco.

Esta precipitação dos últimos dias foi uma dádiva para a montanha, com os seus ribeiros rejuvenescidos e a verdura a despontar com mais vivacidade.
Pena que a neve\granizo e precipitação tenham chegado tão tarde...


----------



## AnDré (16 Abr 2012 às 03:06)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> A Serra da Estrela, hoje, vista de Unhais-da-Serra, no concelho da Covilhã.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
A imagem não é deste evento.*
O vento de Noroeste/norte favoreceu as encostas voltadas a norte e o vale glaciar. Na encosta sul e sudoeste praticamente não há neve. Com uma paisagem dessas haveria com certeza neve na Covilhã. Ou pelo menos às portas da cidade.

O autor dessa e de outras fotografias, Francisco Carrola, apesar de ter publicado as fotografias no dia de ontem (bad timing), diz a determinada altura num dos comentários que a fotografia não é de agora.


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Abr 2012 às 07:20)

Bom dia, há geada

*Temp. -1.3ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1025 hPa
Vento 1.4 km/h de E*

Foto tirada da Serra do Açor para a parte sul da Serra da Estrela
 ontem á tarde


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Abr 2012 às 07:29)

bom dia 

ceu limpo e sem vento... 4.9ºC e a temperatura actual...


----------



## Norther (16 Abr 2012 às 10:58)

AnDré disse:


> *
> A imagem não é deste evento.*
> O vento de Noroeste/norte favoreceu as encostas voltadas a norte e o vale glaciar. Na encosta sul e sudoeste praticamente não há neve. Com uma paisagem dessas haveria com certeza neve na Covilhã. Ou pelo menos às portas da cidade.
> 
> O autor dessa e de outras fotografias, Francisco Carrola, apesar de ter publicado as fotografias no dia de ontem (bad timing), diz a determinada altura num dos comentários que a fotografia não é de agora.




É verdade, uma acumulação dessas só ouve acima dos 1500m


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Abr 2012 às 13:20)

Bom dia.

Hoje ao contrário dos últimos dias...sol...o vento mesmo assim...mais calmo,temperatura nos 15.9ºC.


----------



## AnDré (16 Abr 2012 às 14:11)

Boa foto, Manmarlopes! E óptimo passeio, Aristocrata, por uma serra que conheço tão bem! 

Devido ao céu limpo, hoje a acumulação de neve é bem visível no satélite.







Imagem de hoje da estância, com um aspecto gelado!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Abr 2012 às 14:26)

Boas,sol e vento agora de N,com 17.2ºC.


----------



## Dan (16 Abr 2012 às 17:20)

Algumas nuvens e 14,5ºC neste fim de tarde.

Esta manhã voltou a geada.


----------



## Fil (16 Abr 2012 às 17:29)

Boas, por aqui tenho 14,1ºC séu com algumas nuvens e vento moderado de SW.

Mínima de 0,6ºC e máxima de 15,1ºC.


----------



## Maria Papoila (16 Abr 2012 às 17:31)

Esta manhã quando olhei para a câmara da Vodafone estavam já lá dois snowboard e um ski.  Infelizmente só estavam duas pistas abertas. As mais pequeninas. 

Este Inverno, até fazia doer o coração olhar para a câmara e ver a Estância coberta de erva seca, castanha.  

Era tão bom que nevasse mais para abrirem a estância toda...


----------



## Snow (16 Abr 2012 às 19:58)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Esta manhã quando olhei para a câmara da Vodafone estavam já lá dois snowboard e um ski.  Infelizmente só estavam duas pistas abertas. As mais pequeninas.
> 
> Este Inverno, até fazia doer o coração olhar para a câmara e ver a Estância coberta de erva seca, castanha.
> 
> Era tão bom que nevasse mais para abrirem a estância toda...



Com a quantidade de neve que existe lá, já dava para abrir mais pistas, infelizmente, como já se encontram em final de temporada, não se estão para chatear em preparar a abertura de novas pistas. Há coisas que não entendo.

Há coisas que não entendo, mas em Espanha está a acontecer o mesmo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Abr 2012 às 20:29)

Boas,a tarde foi com céu limpo e vento mais calmo...ajudou a subir a temperatura ,com 14.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.4ºC / 19.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Abr 2012 às 21:17)

boas

dia de sol, com vento fraco durante a tarde... 
3.7ºC de minima e 19.3ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu limpo vento fraco e sigo com 11.8ºC


----------



## Z13 (16 Abr 2012 às 22:15)

Dan disse:


>





Está linda a "nossa" Sanábria!

Por cá regressei aos "negativos", com uma mínima de *-2,2ºC* 

A máxima ficou em *18,5ºC*!

Neste momento ainda registo *10,5ºC* e como está muito vento a temperatura não deverá baixar tanto...


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Abr 2012 às 07:23)

Bom dia, céu pouco nublado, com aproximação de neblusidade de oeste

*Temp. 3.3ºC
HR 96%
Pressão 1025 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## Veterano (17 Abr 2012 às 08:56)

Dan disse:


>



  Paisagem bela da Sanabria, a lembrar o Inverno e a pedir uma visita.

  Obrigado Dan.


----------



## Maria Papoila (17 Abr 2012 às 09:27)

Snow disse:


> Com a quantidade de neve que existe lá, já dava para abrir mais pistas... Há coisas que não entendo, mas em Espanha está a acontecer o mesmo.




AnDré, no tópico Neve na Serra da Estrela disse: "Também ao nível do tempo, começa a ser mais difícil a manutenção da neve. Mais horas de sol, e temperaturas mais elevadas".

Acho que é mesmo isso, juntamente com um factor muito importante: dinheiro!  Bejár e Serra Nevada tiveram canhões de neve quase o Inverno inteiro. Uma grande despesa.

Nós tivemos tempo mais quente e acho que agora já não vão por mais os canhões a funcionar a não ser que venham temperaturas que deem para "aguentar" a neve e aí sim.


Quem dera que nevasse mais. Este ano não consegui sentir o vento fresco, a calma da montanha, a adrenalina da velocidade e o delicioso jantar de um final de dia extenuante mas super divertido. 

Na foto da Estância de 16/04 avistam-se os cabos e as telecadeiras com aspecto glacial, congeladas


----------



## Dan (17 Abr 2012 às 10:39)

Z13 disse:


> Está linda a "nossa" Sanábria!





Veterano disse:


> Paisagem bela da Sanabria, a lembrar o Inverno e a pedir uma visita.
> 
> Obrigado Dan.



Sim, está muito bonita e deve voltar a nevar por lá. São esperados mais uns 10-20cm de neve para os próximos dias. Não é muito, mas num ano com este já não é mau de todo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2012 às 12:33)

Bom dia.

Está prometido que vêm ai mais chuva ...pelo menos,depois de uma manhã de céu limpo,neste momento o céu vai ficando com muitas nuvens e subida na temperatura,com 20.0ºC e vento moderado de WNW.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Abr 2012 às 14:26)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de ceu nublado e com algum vento... 
7.4ºC foi a minima desta manha... 

actuais: ceu muito nublado, o vento aumentou e sopra agora fraco e sigo com 16.1ºC... ja cairam alguns choviscos mas nada de especial


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2012 às 15:03)

Boas,nuvens e sol,como não podia faltar...o vento forte já chegou com rajadas  de WNW,com 19.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2012 às 20:46)

Boas,tarde com poucas nuvens e vento com rajadas,subida da temperatura...agora mais nublado e vento moderado de NNW a ficar fresco,com 12.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.2ºC / 20.4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Abr 2012 às 20:50)

Boas, por aqui começou a "chuviscar" à cerca de 1H30 

*Temp. 11.8ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1020 hPa
Vento 13.7 km/h de NW
Precipitação 0.2 mm*


----------



## Z13 (17 Abr 2012 às 21:35)

Boa noite!
Já choveu um pouco, *1mm* e preparamo-nos para mais!

Extremos do dia: *5,3ºC  15,6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2012 às 22:21)

Boas,muito nublado e vento fraco de WSW,com 11.7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Abr 2012 às 07:19)

Bom dia, hoje ainda não choveu, mas temos o céu muito nublado

*Temp. 6.9ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1018 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## Norther (18 Abr 2012 às 12:16)

por aqui chove bem desde as 9:30, certinha neste momento


----------



## panda (18 Abr 2012 às 12:43)

Temperatura actual *8.3ºC* e *65%H*
 acumulada *1.0mm*
Vento de W 5Km/h média
pela torre parece que também chove


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2012 às 13:06)

Bom dia .

Por aqui,ainda só,aumento da neblusidade e vento a ficar muito forte de W ,ambiente hoje mais fresco,com 13.4ºC.


----------



## Serrano (18 Abr 2012 às 14:08)

Chuva fraca na Covilhã, com 8ºC na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Abr 2012 às 14:40)

boas

por aqui chove desde as 13h, chuva moderada com vento fraco a mistura... 
sigo com 12.2ºC...


----------



## VILA REAL (18 Abr 2012 às 14:54)

Por aqui, continua a chover moderadamente; vento forte, por vezes muito forte.
Já tinha saudades destes dias


----------



## The-One-Divinal (18 Abr 2012 às 15:46)

Na Serra da estrela "Torre" parece-me ver só chuva!


----------



## VILA REAL (18 Abr 2012 às 16:07)

Chove bem e o vento acalmou um pouco. Está a ser uma boa rega por estas bandas.


----------



## Dan (18 Abr 2012 às 17:02)

Também vento e chuva por aqui. 7,7ºC agora.


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Abr 2012 às 18:32)

Boas, por aqui tivemos aguaceiros durante o dia e vento moderado

*Temp. 10.3ºC
HR 93%
Pressão 1013 hPa
Vento 25.9 km/h de WNW
Precipitação 2.5 mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2012 às 19:36)

Boas,a tarde foi de céu sempre nublado e continua...pelas 17h30m...houve direito a cinco minutos de aguaceiros...que só molhou a estrada ,o vento continua moderado e fresco,com 9.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.6ºC / 13.9ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Abr 2012 às 21:04)

Por aqui o dia foi cinzento e com boa chuvinha. 

O total de precipitação registada até ao momento é de *6.0 mm*.

Temperatura nos *8.9ºC* e HR nos *99%*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2012 às 21:19)

Boas,cerca das 20h mais uns aguaceiros de alguns minutos,que fez mexer o conta gotas...0.2mm...continua nublado e vento de W,com 8.6ºC.


----------



## amarusp (18 Abr 2012 às 22:08)

Em Loriga cairam até agora 19,56 mm, temperatura actual 5,6ºC


----------



## Z13 (18 Abr 2012 às 22:33)

Por Bragança tivemos um autêntico dia de inverno... 

Choveu prolongadamente durante toda a tarde, embora tenha apenas acumulado cerca de *12mm* durante todo o dia.

Relativamente ás temperaturas, foi um dia bastante frio, com muito vento e extremos de * 4,4ºC  8,8ºC*

Neste momento ainda chove e estão *6,0ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2012 às 22:35)

Boas,neste momento céu pouco nublado...muitas estrelas ,com vento fraco de SW,com 8.1ºC.


----------



## MSantos (18 Abr 2012 às 22:57)

Z13 disse:


> Por Bragança tivemos um autêntico dia de inverno...
> 
> Choveu prolongadamente durante toda a tarde, embora tenha apenas acumulado cerca de *12mm* durante todo o dia.
> 
> ...



Precisamos muito desta chuva Z13, pena serem só 12mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Abr 2012 às 00:47)

Interessante o índice de conforto às 13:00UTC (14h00 locais):





O Stress Térmico segundo o IM às 00:00UTC (01h00 locais) de ontem (18) era de -43ºC nas Penhas Douradas (penso eu, senão é lá perto):


----------



## bartotaveira (19 Abr 2012 às 08:49)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Interessante o índice de conforto às 13:00UTC (14h00 locais):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas.


Ontem às 14:00 estava mesmo aí na zona de desconforto extremo assinalada no distrito de Vila Real, e a trabalhar no exterior. Posso dizer que o desconforto era mesmo grande! Tivemos que trabalhar sem grua (em obra), porque os motores de direcção não venciam a força constante do vento,ainda por cima estava a chover.


Fiquem bem.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Abr 2012 às 14:17)

boas

manha de aguaceiros acompanhada de vento moderado, tal como a tarde de ontem.... 
16.4ºC foi a maxima de ontem... a minima desta manha ficou nos 9.8ºC 

actuais: ceu muito nublado, vento moderado e sigo com 16.1ºC


----------



## AnDré (19 Abr 2012 às 16:39)

As estradas de acesso à Torre, na serra da Estrela, voltaram a estar cortadas ao transito durante a noite e a manhã de hoje.

Neste momento já se encontram abertas.
Pela webcam da estância de ski, percebe-se que o manto branco se mantém, mas o nevoeiro impossibilita de ver se aumentou ou não.

De qualquer forma nas informações da estância pode-se ler o seguinte:



> Estradas novamente abertas.
> Mais pistas e meios mecânicos em preparação.
> 
> Tipo de Neve: Fresca/Pó


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2012 às 16:58)

Boa tarde .

Estas entradas de NW...por aqui valem zero,quanto a precipitação...a pouca chuva que cai,fica toda a WNW  nas serras a cerca de 20km daqui .
Sempre céu muito nublado e vento forte,com alguns pingos de vez em quando puxado pelo vento,disto não passa .
Tanta vez que aconteceu comigo,andar em serviço nas zonas da Sertâ,Oleiros,Cernache,Orvalho...etc...sempre aquela chuva fraca a moderada...e chegar aqui,zero .

Neste momento,por cá continua nublado e algumas rajadas de vento de WNW,com 12.8ºC.


----------



## VILA REAL (19 Abr 2012 às 17:19)

Dia marcado até ao momento por se apresentar com céu nublado, por vezes com abertas e vento fraco, por vezes moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2012 às 19:22)

Boas,o resto da tarde ainda foi de alguns bons momentos de sol,agora,está ficar novamente muito nublado,vento agora só moderado de NW,com 12.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.1ºC / 15.5ºC.

Precipitação de ontem 0.5mm .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2012 às 22:27)

Boas,céu pouco nublado com vento de WNW,com 9.9ºC.


----------



## Norther (20 Abr 2012 às 02:25)

Boas noites por aqui vai caindo um aguaceiro com 8.1ºC
58%HR
1008hpa
vento fraco de S


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Abr 2012 às 06:42)

Bom dia, está a chover 

*Temp. 11.0ºC
HR 99 %
Pressão 1013 hPa
Vento 17.3 km/h de W
Precipitação 3.5 mm*


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Abr 2012 às 09:04)

Continuam os aguaceiros 

*Temp. 12.2ºC
HR 99 %
Pressão 1015 hPa
Vento 12.2 km/h de WNW
Precipitação 6.0 mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2012 às 12:16)

Bom dia .

A seca continua ...nuvens e vento,com 16.3ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Abr 2012 às 12:29)

A chuva deu tréguas, o sol apareceu um pouco

*Temp. 14.6ºC
HR 99 %
Pressão 1017 hPa
Vento 13.0 km/h de WNW
Precipitação 8.7 mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2012 às 14:20)

Boas,nuvens e sol,vento moderado de NW...não tarda nada,que vai chover no meu quintal,com ajuda do João ...de mangueira na mão ,com 18.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Abr 2012 às 14:53)

boas

manha de aguaceiros, tal como a madrugada, mas desta vez sem vento... 
10.0ºC foi a minima desta manha... 

actuai: ceu muito nublado, sem vento e sigo com 15.6ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Abr 2012 às 17:05)

Alguns aguaceiros

*Temp. 14.5ºC
HR 91 %
Pressão 1017 hPa
Vento 14.4 km/h de NW
Precipitação 9.0 mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2012 às 19:41)

Boas,tarde com nuvens e sol com subida de temperatura,com 14.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.9ºC / 19.4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Abr 2012 às 20:47)

Boas, pararam os aguaceiros

*Temp. 13.4ºC
HR 94 %
Pressão 1017 hPa
Vento 5.8 km/h de W
Precipitação 9.0 mm*


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Abr 2012 às 00:44)

Temperaturas:

Mínima: *8.7ºC*
Máxima: *15.2ºC*

Precipitação: *10.5 mm*


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Abr 2012 às 14:30)

manha de aguaceiros fracos, com algum vento a mistura... sigo com 16.1ºC o sol tambem ja espreitou algund breves momentos...


----------



## Serrano (21 Abr 2012 às 16:37)

Algumas ameaças de precipitação no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a assinalar 14.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (21 Abr 2012 às 19:02)

Esta tarde pela Sanábria.











Uma boa camada de neve em alguns locais.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2012 às 20:05)

Boas,mais um dia com passagem de muitas nuvens e sol,continuação de seca ...tenho que ir há bruxa ,com 14.9ºC e vento moderado de WNW.

Dados de hoje 9.3ºC / 18.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2012 às 21:30)

Boas,o céu por aqui já passou a limpo ,com 12.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Abr 2012 às 08:03)

Bom dia, ontem foi um dia com aguaceiros, 8.0 mm

*Temp. 8.5ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1021 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## AnDré (22 Abr 2012 às 15:43)

Serra da Estrela.
Com o chuvisco, as temperaturas positivas, o nevoeiro e o vento a destruírem o manto branco...







Para a semana, a chuva prevista deverá dar o golpe final.


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Abr 2012 às 18:02)

Boas, por aqui céu nublado todo o dia

*Temp. 14.8ºC
HR 47%
Pressão 1021 hPa
Vento 25.2 km/h de WNW*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2012 às 18:27)

Boas,mais um dia de nuvens com sol e vento moderado de NW com rajadas ,com 15.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.2ºC / 16.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2012 às 20:15)

Boas,por aqui o céu já limpou de nuvens ,vento maluco  continua e ambiente refrescando com 11.8ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Abr 2012 às 20:19)

Boa noite,

Dia desagradável pelo Alto Tâmega, o céu esteve bastante nublado durante a tarde, tendo se registado um aguaceiro fraco em Chaves cidade por volta das 14h, vento e sensação térmica desagradável.

Neste momento céu praticamente limpo e 11ºC

Venha a chuva, por estas bandas ainda não animou!


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Abr 2012 às 20:35)

Boas, por aqui o céu volta a cobrir-se de nuvens

*Temp. 11.4ºC
HR 69%
Pressão 1022 hPa
Vento 5.0 km/h de N*


----------



## Serrano (22 Abr 2012 às 21:32)

8.6ºC no Sarzedo, depois de uma máxima de 14.4ºC e de uma mínima de 5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2012 às 22:28)

Boas,céu limpo e vento mais calmo  de WNW,com 10.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Abr 2012 às 22:39)

boas


por aqui o dia foi de ceu muito nubado, mas com agumas abertas ai final do dia... o vento soprou moderado durante a tarde... 
extremos: 8.7ºC de minima e 19.2ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu nublado vento fraco e sigo com 10.0ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Abr 2012 às 07:01)

Bom dia, algum nevoeiro e céu muito nublado

*Temp. 8.1ºC
HR 97%
Pressão 1021 hPa
Vento 3.6 km/h de NE*


----------



## MSantos (23 Abr 2012 às 11:16)

Bom dia

Aqui por Bragança temos hoje uma manhã de bastante vento céu encoberto e 10.8ºC  na estação do nosso companheiro Z13


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Abr 2012 às 18:40)

Boas,mais um dia de muitas nuvens e vento maluco de NW ...pela manhã ainda cairam uns pingos de pouca duração   ,com 14.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.1ºC / 17.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Abr 2012 às 21:47)

Boas,nublado e vento mais fraco,com 10.4ºC.


----------



## amarusp (23 Abr 2012 às 21:56)

Loriga com uma boa colheita: Hoje- 8,00, mm para juntar aos 167, mm caídos este mês!!


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Abr 2012 às 22:12)

oas

dia de ceu encoberto com chuva fraca da parte da manha... o vento soprou moderado entre o meio dia e o meio da tarde... 

extremos: 8.7ºC de minima e 19.2ºC de maxima


actuais: ceu encoberto, sem vento e sigo com 10.4ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Abr 2012 às 00:37)

Boas noites,

Começo o dia por aqui com o céu encoberto e 5.5ºC

Ontém apenas chuviscou!


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Abr 2012 às 06:06)

Boas, depois de ontem ter chuvido 2.2 mm seguimos com

*Temp. 5.8ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1020 hPa
Vento 3.6Km/h de E*


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Abr 2012 às 07:10)

Muito nevoeiro

*Temp. 5.1ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1021 hPa
Vento 4.3km/h de ESE*


----------



## Z13 (24 Abr 2012 às 10:23)

Dan disse:


>



Bom dia, _back to work_!

Grande passeio vocês deram Dan!! Qualquer dia têm que investir nuns esquis!!!

Aqui pelo burgo está muito vento, ontem a rajada máxima foi de *47,1 km/h*...

Neste momento estão *7,3ºC* e já houve um pequeno aguaceiro

A mínima desta manhã foi de *3,6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2012 às 11:58)

Bom dia.

Hoje é Feriado no Concelho de Castelo Branco  .

Quanto a tempo...tudo igual...seca e mais seca ,depois de uma manhã de céu limpo e fria,como costume,neste momento já com muitas nuvens,com 14.6ºC e o ventinho do tal sítio .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Abr 2012 às 13:04)

Boas!

Hoje acordei com 4.5ºC e neste momento ainda 9.8ºC... não há vento, o que ajuda a suportar o frio.

Chuviscou toda a manhã, a chuva mais intensa vejo a passar a norte de Verín, neva acima dos 1600/1700m, há mais neve que ontem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2012 às 13:49)

Boas,algum vento,nuvens e sol,com 16.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2012 às 15:44)

Boas,neste momento o céu já passou a limpo ,com 17.8ºC e o vento a rodar para SW.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Abr 2012 às 16:08)

Por aqui o vento já se faz notar, componente bem vincada de SW e faz descer a pique a sensação térmica! 

Temperatura: 10.6ºC
Humidade: 64%
Pressão: 1016hpa
Vento: 23.4km/h 
Sensação térmica: *3.4ºC* 
Precipitação: 0mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2012 às 20:22)

Boas,nuvens altas e vento fraco de WNW,com 13.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.9ºC / 18.4ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Abr 2012 às 21:04)

Boas noites! 

O céu já está encoberto e promete uma madrugada bem molhada! 

*Temperatura: 8.3ºC
Sensação térmica: 2.7ºC
Vento: 15.8km/h SW
Pressão: 1014hpa*


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Abr 2012 às 21:42)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu pouco nublado, mas com um ventinho fresco pela manha... 
7.1ºC foi a minima desta manha e 19.8ºC maxima do dia...

actuais: ceu pouco nublado sem vento e sigo com 10.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2012 às 22:22)

Boas,tudo calmo,até de mais ,com 10.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Norther (24 Abr 2012 às 22:27)

Neste momento no interior da Vila estão 9.6ºC 
55% HR
1010hpa  
vento de SW fraco


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Abr 2012 às 00:43)

boas 

ceu encoberto, sem vento e sigo com a temperatura a subir para os 10.4C, ja esteve nos 9.7ºC...


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Abr 2012 às 07:01)

Bom dia, muito vento

*Temp. 13.0ºC
HR 66%
Pressão 1009 
Vento 35.3 km/h de W 
Precipitação 0.0 mm*


----------



## Dan (25 Abr 2012 às 08:55)

Bom dia

8,6ºC, chuva e vento, de vez em quando com uma rajada mais intensa.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Abr 2012 às 08:56)

Bom dia.

Por Viseu vai chovendo moderado desde as 7:30h, com vento forte à mistura. Parece mesmo um dia de inverno...


----------



## MSantos (25 Abr 2012 às 09:28)

Bom dia!
Chuva moderada em Bragança, com vento a acompanhar

A estação do nosso companheiro Z13 regista 2.0mm de precipitação, valor que deverá aumentar bastante ao longo do dia de hoje, por agora 9ºC


----------



## Mjhb (25 Abr 2012 às 09:55)

Continua a chover fraco a moderado, com vento forte e muito forte e com rajadas.

Saudades que tinha eu deste tempo!


----------



## Z13 (25 Abr 2012 às 10:58)

Bom dia,

muita chuvinha esta manhã por Bragança!

Já recolhi *4mm* e o vento tem ajudado a compor o cenário. Rajada máxima de *44,2km/h*.

A mínima foi de *6,8ºC*.

A pressão atmosférica caiu 12hPa nas últimas 12 horas...


----------



## Mjhb (25 Abr 2012 às 11:20)

O vento continua cada vez mais constante e forte, e a chuva forte regressou com ele.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Abr 2012 às 11:36)

Bom dia!

Hoje acordei com o barulho da chuva a bater no telhado, que saudades tinha disto!

Aqui ainda não choveu forte, chove moderado mas certinha!

*Temp: 8.8ºC
HR: 84%
Pressão: 1002hpa
Vento: 12.6 km/h W
Wind Chill: 4.5ºC*


----------



## MSantos (25 Abr 2012 às 11:47)

Prossegue a chuva fraca/moderada mas constante aqui em Bragança

Por agora 10.4ºC e 5.3mm na estação do nosso colega Z13


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Abr 2012 às 12:00)

Bom dia, está a chover

*Temp. 13.8ºC
HR 82%
Pressão 1007 hPa
Vento 25.2 km/h de WSW
Precipitaçao 0.2 mm*


----------



## panda (25 Abr 2012 às 12:23)

fraca *0.7mm* acumulados
vento moderado a forte 
temperatura *11.1ºC* e *69%H*
pressão atmosférica *1004hpa*


----------



## dahon (25 Abr 2012 às 12:25)

Chuva forte por Viseu acompanhada de vento forte. Dia de Inverno perfeito não estivesse-mos nós na Primavera.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2012 às 12:30)

Bom dia.

Por aqui ainda se aguarda pela dita cuja ...com o vento forte de SW...pôde ser que se tenha sorte,eu agora só acredito,quando a vir,para não apanhar nenhuma disiluzão,com nos ultimos tempos ...céu encoberto e seco ainda,com 13.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Abr 2012 às 14:06)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de chuvinha, com algum vento a mistura... 
actualmente chove moderadamente e tambem com o vento moderado... sigo com 11.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2012 às 14:08)

Boas,já com com almoçinho no sítio...ao menos que valha isso ...quanto ao produto 0.0 ...muitas nuvens e vento maluco ,com 13.5ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Abr 2012 às 14:59)

Boas!

Neste momento já não chove, mas foi uma madrugada e manhã como há muito não se via por aqui! 

Alguns acumulados desde as 00h nas estações próximas:

*Verín (Vila): 12.4mm
Verín (Vilela): 10.5mm*

@MeteoGaliza

Por aqui neste momento sigo com:

*Temperatura: 10.8ºC
Humidade: 71%
Pressão: 1003hpa (a subir)
Vento: 16.2km/h SW
Wind Chill: 5.2ºC*

Entramos agora em regime de aguaceiros, massa de ar mais frio e baixa a cota de neve...


----------



## Norther (25 Abr 2012 às 15:06)

Por aqui vai chovendo bem, não com muita intensidade mas cai certinha
 

temperatura 11.5ºC
80% HR
1003 hpa
vento fraco de NW 4.3km/h
rajada máxima de 14.4km/h
O meu pluviometro não tem funcionado mas a estação da meteocovilha que fica a uns 5Km regista 18mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2012 às 15:42)

Boas ...finalmente  já chove,ainda moderada,até ao momento 1.2mm,com 11.8ºC e vento forte de SW.


----------



## panda (25 Abr 2012 às 16:01)

Norther disse:


> Por aqui vai chovendo bem, não com muita intensidade mas cai certinha
> 
> 
> temperatura 11.5ºC
> ...


por cá no Tortosendo *9.5mm*
Manteigas *11mm*


----------



## panda (25 Abr 2012 às 16:35)

http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/08568.html


----------



## Serrano (25 Abr 2012 às 17:04)

Continua a chuva certinha no Sarzedo, com uma temperatura de 12.4ºC, depois de uma noite que teve 4.5ºC de mínima.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2012 às 17:42)

Boas,continua a chuvinha  ,fraca a moderada com 5.0mm,com 11.4ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Abr 2012 às 18:14)

Boas Tardes! 

O acumulado do dia vai em *15.2 mm* e continua a chover, embora fraco.

Temperatura nos *9.1ºC*.


----------



## amarusp (25 Abr 2012 às 19:24)

Em Loriga o acumulado do dia vai em 25,40 mm, a ribeira afluente do ria Alva transporta um elevado caudal de água.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2012 às 19:39)

Boas ,por aqui continua a despejar ,o vento já rodou para WNW com a temperatura a descer,com 8.9ºC e de  com 7.8mm.

Dados de hoje 6.8ºC / 13.6ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Abr 2012 às 20:39)

Por aqui já estou a bater a mínima do dia constantemente! 

*Máxima do dia: 11.8ºC (17:15)
Mínima: a reportar
Rajada máxima: 50km/h (17:14)
*
*Dados actuais:

Temp: 6.8ºC HR: 73% Pressão: 1004hpa Vento: Nulo*


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Abr 2012 às 21:03)

Boas, por aqui vai chovendo 

*Temp 9.4ºC
Pressão 1008 hPa
Vento nulo
Precipitação 18.0mm *


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2012 às 21:09)

Boas,cá continua a ,até ao momento 9.2mm,com 8.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Abr 2012 às 21:23)

boas

por aqui a chuva parou por volta das 18h, e ainda nao choveu desde entao... o vento tambem parou... sigo com 9.8ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Abr 2012 às 22:17)

Por aqui a chuva parou

*Temp. 9.5ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1009 hPa
Vento 2.9 km/h de W
Precipitação 18.0 mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2012 às 22:46)

Boas,por aqui ainda continua a chuva mas fraquinha com nevoeiro,com 8.2ºC com vento fraco e 9.6mm.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Abr 2012 às 23:04)

Neste momento chove com uma temperatura de *6.4ºC*, a descer! 

A cota de neve deverá andar nuns 1100 ou 1200m!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Abr 2012 às 23:34)

Se não estagnar, vou ter uma boa mínima!

Temp: 5.9ºC e chuva!


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Abr 2012 às 06:54)

Bom dia, por aqui há nevoeiro

*Temp. 5.6ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1009 hPa
Vento nulo
Precipitação 1.2 mm*


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Abr 2012 às 07:31)

bom dia

por aqui a noite foram de alguns aguaceiros... o dia começa com o ceu encoberto sem vento e sigo com 8.9ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Abr 2012 às 11:33)

Bom dia! 

Noite marcada pelos aguaceiros e temperatura fresca.

*Temp. min: 4.5ºC (6:41) 

Temp: 8.2ºC HR: 72% Pressão: 1008hpa (a subir) Vento: 7.9km/h S/SW*


----------



## Norther (26 Abr 2012 às 14:45)

E recomeçou a  a coisa de 25 min, cai certinha


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Abr 2012 às 17:15)

Boa tarde!

Dia marcado por breves aguaceiros, a frente está a leste daqui, como consequência encontro-me na parte pós-frontal com uma massa de ar mais frio!

A máxima hoje não chegou sequer aos 2 dígitos! 

*Temp. máx: 9.2ºC (17:03)

Neste momento:

Céu muito nublado com chuvisco ocasional

Temp: 8.8ºC HR: 68% Pressão: 1010hpa Vento: 8.2km/h S/SW*

Cumps!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Abr 2012 às 17:43)

Boas,depois de uma noite sem chuva e o dia aparecer muito nublado,desde as 15h que vão caindo aguaceiros fracos,hoje o ambiente estêve fresco,actual 10.6ºC  e vento muito fraco com 0.5mm.

Dados de hoje 6.1ºC / 12.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Abr 2012 às 18:50)

Boas,por aqui os aguaceiros aumentaram de intensidade ,com 10.0ºC e vento fraco de SWS,actual 1.0mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Abr 2012 às 19:39)

boas

dia de ceu encoberto por aqui, com alguns breves aguaceiros moderados apenas durante a tarde... nao houve vento... 
8.9ºC de minima e 18.0ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu encoberto e muito escuro para os lados do Caramulo, nao ha vento e sigo com 13.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Abr 2012 às 20:07)

Boas,continua  com 9.4ºC e mais 2.8mm .


----------



## Norther (26 Abr 2012 às 20:32)

por aqui vai caindo um aguaceiro fraco com 8.7ºC 
80% HR
1007 hpa 
vento fraco de SW


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Abr 2012 às 23:59)

Buenas! 

*Temp: 6.6ºC HR: 75% Pressão: 1012hpa Vento: NULO*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Abr 2012 às 00:00)

Boas,por aqui ainda continua  em forma de aguaceiros,mas sempre certinhos até ao momento ...têm aspecto de ainda durar mais umas horas esta passagem ,com 8.2ºC e vento fraco de NW e fechar o dia com 5.8mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Abr 2012 às 06:31)

Bom dia, ontem acumulou *4.5 mm* no pluviómetro

*Temp. 8.1ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1013 hPa
Vento nulo
Precipitação 0.2 mm*


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Abr 2012 às 07:37)

bom dia 

por aqui, temos nevoeiro, nao ha vento e sigo com 7.3ºC


----------



## AnDré (27 Abr 2012 às 14:24)

Voltou a nevar na Serra da Estrela.











Ski serra da Estrela.

E até à entrada de Maio ainda deverá acumular mais alguma coisa. O que não deixa de ser curioso depois de nos meses de inverno ter estado despida de neve.


----------



## Johnny (27 Abr 2012 às 14:54)

O mesmo se passa na estância galega de Manzaneda... abriu as suas portas ao ski, em finais de Abril...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Abr 2012 às 15:55)

Johnny disse:


> O mesmo se passa na estância galega de Manzaneda... abriu as suas portas ao ski, em finais de Abril...



É bem visível daqui a neve se bem que cada vez menos!

Dia variável, aguaceiros e períodos de sol, bem quente por sinal! A mínima foi fresca, começa a ameaçar geada!

*Temp. Mín: 3.3ºC (6:56)

Neste momento:

Céu muito nublado com chuvisco.
TemP: 10.4ºC HR: 66% Pressão: 1010hpa Vento: 11.1km/h SE/E*


----------



## Dan (27 Abr 2012 às 16:35)

Céu nublado e 9,3ºC. A base das nuvens tem estado baixa, mas é possível, por vezes, ver alguma neve na serra, para os lados de Montesinho.

Por aqui, há pouco mais de meia hora caiu um aguaceiro que trazia algum granizo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Abr 2012 às 18:41)

Boa tarde .

Parece que desta vez a chuva por este cantinho,pegou ...embora,seja sempre em forma de aguaceiros fracos a moderados...já não é chita,como diz o outro,agredecido ,pela noite aguaceiros fracos e alguns logo pela manhã,o céu têm estado sempre nublado e a partir das 16h e durante hora e meia,ainda cairam aguaceiros moderados com descida de temperatura,o vento mal se têm dado por ele,com 8.4ºC e vento fraco de S,até ao momento 6.0mm.

Dados de hoje 7.3ºC / 13.4ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Abr 2012 às 20:04)

Boas! 

Assim derrepente se fez trovoada, aguaceiro intenso e até algum granizo! 

Já ganhei o dia! 

A temperatura afundou para os 7.9ºC e continua a descer!

Video:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Abr 2012 às 20:32)

Serra da Mairos pintada em tons de branco... 






Desculpem a qualidade mas a esta hora já não é possivel melhor!


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Abr 2012 às 20:34)

boas 

por aqui o nevoeiro dissipou-se por volta das 9.30h... deixando o ceu nublado... durante a tarde viram-se belas formações convectivas mas nao passou disso... nao houve vento e a temperatura subiu ligeiramente...

7.9ºC de minima e 19.9ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu pouco nublado a Oeste, e uns cumulos bem jeitosos a Este, nao ha vento e sigo com 12.3ºC


----------



## Norther (27 Abr 2012 às 20:57)

por aqui cai um aguaceiro por vezes moderado com 10.5ºC


----------



## Serrano (27 Abr 2012 às 22:27)

Terminou agora um aguaceiro em que ouvi dois trovões, com o termómetro a registar 7.5ºC no Sarzedo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Abr 2012 às 22:49)

Boas,céu muito nublado juntamente com alguns pingos ...vento fraco de WNW,com 7.9ºC e 6.2mm.


----------



## Zoelae (27 Abr 2012 às 23:46)

A Estação de Vinhais com um registo de 5,6 mm às 21h e a temperatura a cair a pique para os 2,3ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Abr 2012 às 08:33)

Bom dia, algum nevoeiro, minima de *3.5ºC*

*Temp. 9.1ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1010 hPa
Vento nulo
Precipitação 0.0 mm*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Abr 2012 às 11:31)

Bom dia! 

*Mínima: 2.8ºC*

*Temp: 12.1ºC HR: 68% Pressão: 1007hpa Vento: 4.6km/h W SW*

Também por aqui a bigornas crescem e crescem!


----------



## Z13 (28 Abr 2012 às 12:11)

Bom dia!

Ainda choveu bem ontem à noite, entre as 23h e as 24h.

Hoje a mínima foi de *4,0ºC*. Neste momento temos o céu muito nublado, com *11,1ºC*.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Abr 2012 às 14:09)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de ceu nublado, houve tambem algum nevoeiro sobre o rio... 

actualmente existem 2 celulas, uma bem pertinho, para os lados de Gois, outra bem mais distante la para a zona entre Celorico da Beira ou Fornos de Algodres ( acho eu vendo da janela) nao ha vento e sigo com 18.9ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Abr 2012 às 15:53)

Por aqui os aguaceiros que têm caido pintaram de branco as serras a norte de Verín, fui la almoçar à ida só havia neve nos picos mas há vinda estavam bem pintadas acima dos 1100/1200m!


----------



## ACalado (28 Abr 2012 às 15:54)

Boas por aqui a trovoada fez-se ouvir em redor da Covilhã , tirei estas duas fotos:

 Durante a Trovoada








Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Depois








Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Penso que seja uma elevação junto ao Sarzedo, não sei se podes confirmar Serrado mais penso que foi ai na tua zona!


----------



## Serrano (28 Abr 2012 às 17:17)

spiritmind disse:


> Depois
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spiritmind, confirmo que é por cima do Sarzedo, num ponto chamado Mato de Atalaia que tem quase 1050msnm, mas não consigo perceber se é só granizo ou também alguma neve... é que estou na zona de Lisboa e não posso relatar o que se passa por lá, mas quando saí hoje às 09h da manhã estavam 6ºC. Obrigado pela foto, está espectacular!!!


----------



## AnDré (28 Abr 2012 às 18:14)

Serrano disse:


> Spiritmind, confirmo que é por cima do Sarzedo, num ponto chamado Mato de Atalaia que tem quase 1050msnm, mas não consigo perceber se é só granizo ou também alguma neve... é que estou na zona de Lisboa e não posso relatar o que se passa por lá, mas quando saí hoje às 09h da manhã estavam 6ºC. Obrigado pela foto, está espectacular!!!



Excelentes fotos Spiritmind! 

Acho que deverá ser granizo.
Por incrível que possa parecer, por volta das 15h30 na webcam da estância de ski via-se chover. 
Ao contrário de ontem, em que estava tudo branco, hoje e agora, o cenário é o seguinte:







A estância voltou a fechar.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Abr 2012 às 18:28)

Boas! 

Tenho o céu negro a SW e W! Será?

*Temp: 10.2ºC (a descer rapidamente)
HR: 63%
Pressão: 1007hpa
Vento: 6.1km/h NW*


----------



## João Pedro (28 Abr 2012 às 18:47)

Trovoada pelas 13:00 em Vidago, sem chuva. Agora chove bem  há cerca de uma hora. 

Estragou-me foi o passeio... mas as terras secas agradecem.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Abr 2012 às 19:00)

João Pedro disse:


> Trovoada pelas 13:00 em Vidago, sem chuva. Agora chove bem  há cerca de uma hora.
> 
> Estragou-me foi o passeio... mas as terras secas agradecem.





Eu vejo o céu negro para esses lados! Aqui mais a nordeste do concelho não chove! 

*9.6ºC*

Edit: Também já chove!


----------



## João Pedro (28 Abr 2012 às 19:04)

Incrível que aí não chova! Aqui continua e bem forte! É para reabastecer as fontes!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Abr 2012 às 19:10)

João Pedro disse:


> Incrível que aí não chova! Aqui continua e bem forte! É para reabastecer as fontes!



Ja chove sim, mas fraco comparado com a escuridão que está para esses lados não é nada! Tenho céu claro a Norte e Noroeste!  Pelo que o RADAR AEMET mostra vai passar a SUL de mim! 

A temperatura essa é que continua a descer! *9.2ºC*, com uma boa chuvada afundava!


----------



## camrov8 (28 Abr 2012 às 19:13)

com a temperatura a descer deve estar quase a nevar na estrela


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (28 Abr 2012 às 19:14)

camrov8 disse:


> com a temperatura a descer deve estar quase a nevar na estrela



Já está, e em forte.

Webcam:
http://www.skiserradaestrela.com/


----------



## João Pedro (28 Abr 2012 às 19:15)

Aqui começou com uma ligeira trovoada que deu origem a uns primeiros pingos gelados ou mesmo de granizo, algo que já tinha apanhado pelas 11 da manhã na A24 quando estava a chegar a Vidago.

Agora está um céu carregado, está escuro e continua a descarregar a bom ritmo!


----------



## The-One-Divinal (28 Abr 2012 às 19:15)

camrov8 disse:


> com a temperatura a descer deve estar quase a nevar na estrela



Já cai neve na serra!!!


----------



## camrov8 (28 Abr 2012 às 19:19)

acabei de dar uma checada e ja neva na serra


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Abr 2012 às 19:21)

João Pedro disse:


> Aqui começou com uma ligeira trovoada que deu origem a uns primeiros pingos gelados ou mesmo de granizo, algo que já tinha apanhado pelas 11 da manhã na A24 quando estava a chegar a Vidago.
> 
> Agora está um céu carregado, está escuro e continua a descarregar a bom ritmo!



Quanto tens de temperatura aí em Vidago?

Aqui bastou chover um pouco mais e a temperatura caiu para *8.5ºC*


----------



## João Pedro (28 Abr 2012 às 19:33)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Quanto tens de temperatura aí em Vidago?
> 
> Aqui bastou chover um pouco mais e a temperatura caiu para *8.5ºC*


Não sei... está frio, vejo o meu bafo quando expiro à janela! 

O accuweather dá-me 7ºC... vale o que vale mas não deve andar muito longe disso.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Abr 2012 às 20:25)

boas

tarde de muitas nuvens, e com alguma trovoada ao longe pouco depois de ter postado, mas foi só isso...

6.6ºC foi a minima e 19.5ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu muito nublado, sem vento e sigo com 11.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Abr 2012 às 20:55)

Boas,dia de muitas nuvens e sol...com as mais gordas e escuras a passar ao lado ...a sul neste momento muito escuro,hoje ainda sem pinga .com 10.9ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 6.2ºC / 16.0ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Abr 2012 às 21:15)

Espera-se mais uma noite fresca!

*Temp: 5.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Abr 2012 às 22:14)

Boas,céu muito nublado e com 9.2ºC.


----------



## Z13 (28 Abr 2012 às 22:18)

Por Bragança ainda não chove...

*6,8ºC* actuais


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Abr 2012 às 23:33)

Por aqui a temperatura mínima promete! Lá se vão as cerejas! 

*Temp: 4.6ºC*

Se limpa e houver geada, estamos perdidos!


----------



## João Pedro (28 Abr 2012 às 23:41)

Nevoeiro neste momento em Vidago.


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Abr 2012 às 07:51)

Bom dia, depois de trovejar ontem,  *5.2 mm*
*Temp. 7.0ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1011 hPa
Vento 3.6 kn/h de ENE
Precipitação 1.7 mm*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Abr 2012 às 11:20)

Bom dia!

*Temperatura mínima: 1.4ºC (3:46)

Tempertura: 7.5ºC HR: 72% Pressão: 1010hpa Vento: Nulo*


----------



## João Pedro (29 Abr 2012 às 14:16)

O nevoeiro permaneceu sobre Vidago toda a noite e só pelas 8 da manhã começou a levantar. A meio da manhã ainda cobria os topos das serras.

Muito frio pela manhã; sensação de "gelar os ossos".


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Abr 2012 às 16:00)

Primeito trovão da tarde por aqui!

*Temp: 10.2ºC*

Mas o satélite não me convence!


----------



## MSantos (29 Abr 2012 às 16:07)

Boa tarde!

Em Bragança já se ouvem os tambores 

Por agora 11.8ºC na estação da ESA-IPB


----------



## MSantos (29 Abr 2012 às 16:32)

MSantos disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Em Bragança já se ouvem os tambores
> 
> Por agora 11.8ºC na estação da ESA-IPB



Acabou de cair uma granizada por aqui, os trovões sucedem-se, bela tarde

A temperatura caiu rapidamente para 9.3ºC.


----------



## Fil (29 Abr 2012 às 16:49)

Por aqui os jardins ficaram quase todos brancos do granizo e a temperatura caiu subitamente dos 14,0ºC para 5,6ºC. Neste momento já parou de chover.


----------



## Dan (29 Abr 2012 às 16:54)

A primeira trovoada e uma valente saraivada, por sorte as pedras não eram muito grandes.


----------



## tiaguh7 (29 Abr 2012 às 17:15)

Fica aqui também o meu contributo


----------



## Z13 (29 Abr 2012 às 20:54)

Ficam também algumas imagens que registei com o telemóvel...


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Abr 2012 às 21:21)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu nublado, e nao passou disso... nao houve vento 

9.2ºC foi a minima e 19.36ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu nublado sem vento e sigo com 10.7ºC


----------



## MSantos (29 Abr 2012 às 21:28)

Belas fotos 

Aqui na zona Oeste de Bragança, Bairro da Coxa, não houve acumulação praticamente nenhuma de granizo...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Abr 2012 às 21:31)

Bons registos pessoal!

Aqui não se passou nada! 

*Temp: 7.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Abr 2012 às 21:55)

Boas,por aqui hoje,as nuvens foram generosas várias vezes ao longo do dia ...hoje abriram-se .total 11.0mm,agora tudo calmo com céu pouco nublado,com 8.0ºC e vento muito fraco.

Dados de hoje 6.1ºC / 14.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Abr 2012 às 23:11)

Boas,tudo calmo com céu pouco nublado,com 8.1ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Johnny (30 Abr 2012 às 00:28)

Mais um dia de neve, aqui pelas serras do norte...


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Abr 2012 às 07:06)

Bom dia, por aqui há nevoeiro, ontem tivemos 9.0 mm de 

*Temp. 5.8ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1016 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Abr 2012 às 10:42)

Bom dia!

Dia cinzento e com algum nevoeiro.

*Temp: 8.1ºC HR: 72% Pressão: 1014hpa (a subir) Vento: 2.5km/h W*

Bom inicio de semana!


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Abr 2012 às 17:13)

Começa a cair granizo...!


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Abr 2012 às 17:16)

ontem não consegui pôr as fotos do granizo no Fórum, mas deu para por no Face do meteopt, este é o link:

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...o.114729005204350&type=1&theater&notif_t=like


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Abr 2012 às 18:08)

boas

por aqui o dia foi ce ceu nublado, e sempre com um vento moderado de Oeste... 
6.8ºC de minima e 19.1ºC de maxima

actuais: ceu nublado, vento moderado e sigo com 14.4ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Abr 2012 às 19:09)

Dia muito desagradável por aqui, graças ao vento moderado que fez com que a sensação térmica fosse bem mais baixa que a temperatura real!

Neste momento o céu continua muito nublado mas já se há boas abertas!

*Temp: 7.0ºC HR: 72% Pressão: 1014hpa Vento: 12.9km/h W SW Sensação Térmica: 2.9ºC*

Apenas chuviscou ao final da manhã!


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Abr 2012 às 20:20)

Boa tarde, muitas nuvens, alguns aguaceiros

*Temp. 11.8ºC
HR 59%
Pressão 1017 hPa
Vento 5.0 km/h de W
Precipitação 1.2 mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2012 às 22:13)

Boas,dia de muitas nuvens e sol,hoje nada de chuva,neste momento céu limpo e vento fraco de NW,com 8.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.0ºC / 16.8ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Jan 2014 às 23:01)

Boas noites

Andava eu a vaguear por galerias escutistas quando encontro algo interessante numa fotografia. 

Parece-me haver uma funnel cloud nesta fotografia, do lado direito:






Foto: Nuno Perestrelo - CNE 2012

Segundo sei, foi tirada no dia 2 de Abril de 2012 na zona de Idanha-a-Nova.

Nesta altura, e como constam também os posts neste seguimento, Portugal (essencialmente a Norte), estava a ser afectado por instabilidade atmosférica:






Comentários?


----------



## xtremebierzo (30 Jan 2014 às 17:03)

Edito, por que vaya error cas prisas, non sei que fago, e entro no interior do mes de Abril 2012 :S


----------

